#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-21
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver que hacemos con la plata que sobre
<PabloRubianes> hacer cosas asi estaria
<EduardoR> se podrían regalar incluso
<EduardoR> por cada maquina instalada o que traigan al stand
<EduardoR> tampòco que le quiero llevar a mi mamá 40 para el piso del baño
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> PabloRubianes pero hacer un sticker que diga Certified, Enables i Oready, estaría medio trucho, pienso
<PabloRubianes> a ver... vamos a recuperar la plata y despues vemos
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: planearon remeras?
<EduardoR> los stickers esos con oficiales
<PabloRubianes> ya estan hechas virusuy 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: a cuanto ?
<PabloRubianes> eduardor te muestra los modelos
<PabloRubianes> 220
<EduardoR> a $220
<virusuy> A quien hay que pedirle / ir a buscar ?
<PabloRubianes> es el precio que fijo flisol
<PabloRubianes> hay que ir al flisol
<PabloRubianes> al stand
<virusuy> ahh ok ok
<virusuy> estaremos visitando el stand entonces
<virusuy> es el modelo negro con el logo en blanco ?
<PabloRubianes> eduardor tenes en el servidor de la nave el dise;o?
<EduardoR> no, tengo uno, pero está distinto
<virusuy> EduardoR: me gusto el diseño
<PabloRubianes> virusuy: te interesa ser parte de la organizacion del global jam?
<EduardoR> http://www.lanave.com.uy/linux/camiseta_blanca_ubuntu.jpg
<EduardoR> es asi, pero con un www.lanave.com.uy abajo
<EduardoR> jaja, quiero decir: www.ubuntu.org.uy, opss
<EduardoR> ahora la tengo puesta :P
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: por interes, si me interesa, el tema es que tenga tiempo
<virusuy> que tareas necesitan que desarrolle
<virusuy> ?
<PabloRubianes> tampoco se necesita mucho tiempo
<PabloRubianes> el lugar lo conseguiria EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> y el martes se va a planificar todo lo que sigue
<PabloRubianes> con los 3 eventos
<PabloRubianes> la fiesta lanzamiento tambien
<virusuy> donde va a ser?
<PabloRubianes> la fiesta no se sabe
<PabloRubianes> la idea era que fuera en el interior pero nadie se propuso hasta ahora
<PabloRubianes> iba a poner un anuncio ahora
<PabloRubianes> viste que la ultima fue en carmelo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: para no perder el foco, que otra tarea se precisa tener para el global jam ?
<EduardoR> me voy
<EduardoR> voy a conseguir los archivos finales y asi con camiseta de contorno que es mas lindo
<EduardoR> una cosa que falta, 
<EduardoR> el logo en la nuca o la manga, quedó por hacerse
<EduardoR> yo pensaba en el circulo de amigos naranja
<EduardoR> y nada de letras que son jodidas
<EduardoR> que te parece?
<EduardoR> de 2 o 3 centimetros
<EduardoR> porque eso se aplica con plancha sobre la tela
<EduardoR> solo para las blancas
<EduardoR> ??
<EduardoR> en colores de laser
<EduardoR> cuanto salían los pegotines que averiguastes?
<EduardoR> me conecto en un rato
<EduardoR> bye, averiguame el precio y mandalo a eduardor@ubuntu
<EduardoR> bytes!
<PabloRubianes> virusuy: solo conseguir las charlas
<PabloRubianes> y hacer un horario de cual va donde
<PabloRubianes> despues si es en el museo esta todo
<virusuy> uhmmm
<virusuy> podriamos hacer un llamado abierto en el portal
<virusuy> yo me animo a dar alguna introduccion
<virusuy> el tema es... 
<virusuy> tenemos que dar un tiempo para que la gente haga las distintas tareas
<virusuy> o enfocarnos en 2 o 3 tareas durante toda la jornada
<virusuy> ademas, no se cuanto durara la jornada
<PabloRubianes> unas 2 o 3 horas
<PabloRubianes> si otra cosa es ver las tareas
<PabloRubianes> creo que con wiki traduccion y alguna mas estamos, a menos que aparesca alguien que sepa de packaging
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> che PabloRubianes , tu trabajas en IBM ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> como sabes?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: porque lo vi en linkedn
<virusuy> en que area estas?
<PabloRubianes> programador 
<PabloRubianes> agregame si queres
<virusuy> nah, no lo uso
<PabloRubianes> trabajo en genexus
<virusuy> estas en el edificio de pza indep?
<PabloRubianes> no, estoy en el proyecto HSBC
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> yo entro a ibm pronto
<virusuy> falta que me indiquen la fecha de ingreso
<virusuy> que tal esta ibm? digo a nivel ambiente laboral
<liiiii> dfa
 * virusuy is away: AFK !!!
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-22
 * virusuy is back (gone 01:05:28)
<virusuy> Buenas,hay alguien vivo ?
<elpinky2151> hola
<elpinky2151> buenas
<elpinky2151> alguien podria darme informacion sobre la charla de esta noche a las 22hs
<elpinky2151> ???
<Filgue> buenas tardes!!
<Filgue> hay alguien por acá?
<danu> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-23
<danubio> hiiiiii
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<danubio> hola
<Triviox> buenas danubio
<danubio> que se cuenta
<danubio> primeva vez que entro en un chat de ubuntu
<Triviox> acá leyendo un poco sobre gnulinux a ver si alguna vez entiendo la terminal..
<danubio> vos sos nuevo en esto?
<Triviox> si? welcome xD.. jejej yo no soy activo de la comunidad tampoco-- ano de pasada
<Triviox> ando*
<danielmato> Buenas noches
<Triviox> sip, hace unos meses arranque..
<Triviox> buenas daniel
<danubio> buneas
<danubio> pues yo uso kubntu me gusta mas el sistema kde
<Triviox> yo en kubuntu no tenia suerte con la conf de mi modem 3g..
<danubio> pues deberias buscar alguna aternativa en un foro
<Triviox> en ubuntu me lo reconocia más facil, y bueno, ahora tengo adsl pero me acostubŕe a ubuntu nomas =)
<danubio> pienso que si tenes el maverick 10.10 no tendrias problema
<danubio> pues yo tengo ubuntu en la netbook y tambien linux mint con gnome
<danubio> pero igualmente el sistema kde es mi favorito ya que es el que uso en mi maquina de escritorio
<Triviox> el tema es que lo probé con 10.04.. ahi estaba complicado config el modem alcatel 3g..
<Triviox> incluso para ubuntu  habia que bajar unos paquetes extras.. y sin internet se complica descargarlos
<danubio> creo que las versiones de canonical son paralelas ambas y no deberia darte problema con la maverick
<danubio> a si sin internet es mas complicado eso si
<danubio> pues yo aun tengo problemas con los tar no e podido entender como instalar un paquete al fin termino bajando paquetres deb
<Triviox> a mi me pasa que siempre me falta alguna dependencia.. trato de instalar por ppa, si no se puede voy a los deb, luego si tampoco lo encontre si trato de compilarlo..
<danubio> eso aun no entiendo que son los ppa
<danubio> yo bajo ppa que estan en formato deb
<iznogud> hola buenas noches gente
<danielmato> danubio, los ppa son los repositorios
<danubio> creo que son versiones beta
<danielmato> iznogud como va?
<iznogud> bien che que puntuales
<danubio> bien bien
<danielmato> casi, casi, porque llegar antes tambien es ser impuntual...
<danubio> de donde son
<danielmato> danubio, te referís a los ppa?
<danubio> no no ud de que parte son
<danielmato> ok, de los montevideos
<danubio> tengo Y ppa manager un programita que nunca entendi bien
<danielmato> vos?
<danubio> maldonado
<danielmato> ok
<iznogud> eu tambem
<danubio> supuesta mente son para esos repositorios que decis
<danubio> los repositorios son los que estan en el servidor de canonical no ?
<Triviox> los ppa son recursos online del que bajas (de repositorios no oficiales) e instalas el programa automaticamente (en criollisimo)
<Triviox> asi los entiendo yo al menos =S conste que soy re n00b
<danubio> a ta son los no oficiales ahora entiendo
<danielmato> hay como minimo dos tipos de repositorios, unos los oficiales, los que vienen activos en el sistema, tales como universe, o los que activas como multiverse, y los que son de desarrolladores
<danubio> por lo general los ppa son los actualizados ya que los oficiales nunca estan a tiros al dia
<danielmato> los que agregas a mano, son esos, los de los desarrolladores, o los de cada organización
<danubio> claro
<Triviox> exacto, eso pasa con firefox 4 por ej; que en los repositorios oficiales aun está el 3.6...
<danielmato> por ejemplo, si queres actualizar el firefox al 4, tenes que tener los repos de mozilla, y entonces podes actualizar al 4
<danubio> se
<danubio> hablando de eso
<danielmato> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<danubio> el firefox me queda como minefield y no como firefox no se porque
<danielmato> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<danubio> aunq parece el mismo pero dicen que es version de prueba
<Triviox> por el ppa que agregaste.. agregaste el daily seguro..
<danielmato> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<danubio> igualmente no me interesa ya que uso chrome me gusta mas
<danielmato> hay un daily, este es el stable, o sea, que si no hacen cambios mayores, no hay actualización
<danubio> era solo una incognita que tenia
<danielmato> Firefox o Chromium, Chrome no me convence mucho todavía, además tiene mucha intrusión de parte de Google
<danubio> cual te gusta
<danielmato> FF y Chromium
<danielmato> pero es cuestión de gustos y nada más
<danubio> el tema de chromium es el original segun entiendo
<Triviox> exacto danielmato, estoy contigo en eso.. uso gmail y google, usar su navegador o (a futuro) su so seria un exceso :S
<danubio> y el chrome es fuente echa por google no
<danielmato> de todos modos ChromeOS es un Linux, que no se si es GNU... pero de todos modos
<danubio> si hace tiempo vi que habia un chrome os
<danielmato> Chromium es el proyecto original, open source, y Google tomó el código, e hizo su propio navegador, no le veo nada malo
<danubio> si eso me parecio
<danielmato> http://getchrome.eu/download.php
<danubio> sin embargo instalas el chromium y te lleva a la pagina de google de proyecto chrome no enteindo esa parte porque chromium te lleva a google
<danielmato> supongo que en algun momento lo bajare...
<danielmato> eso tiene que ver con los addons y la personalización del browser
<danielmato> supongo que si los de Chromium les pasaron el codigo fuente, a los de Google no les cuesta nada compartir los addons
<danubio> che es la primera vez que entro a una charla aqui no suele haber mas gente ?
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<danielmato> ni, a veces si, a veces no
<danubio> buenas
<danielmato> buenas noches don libertcharrua
<libertcharrua> cmo le va don danielmato 
<iznogud> hola libert
<libertcharrua> hola iznogud 
<danielmato> aca, volviendo al ruedo
<danubio> pues que onda con las remeras de ubuntu
<danubio> para conseguir una con quien hay q hablar 
<libertcharrua> YO TENGO UNA MEDIO VIEJITA YA VA SIENDO TIEMPO QUE ME COMPRE OTRA
<danielmato> no tengo muy claro, pero van a andar en los 220 pesos, si no me equivoco
<libertcharrua> perdón
<libertcharrua> por las mayúsculas fue sin querer
<iznogud> son para el flisol
<danielmato> el año pasado no había mi talle, me quedé con ganas...
<danielmato> este año, compro a primera hora
<danubio> pues todo lo hacen en montevideo cuando aran un flisol en maldonado
<iznogud> pero supongo que hay que pedirlas al administrador si las quieren antes
<pcapeluto> Buenas noches
<danubio> buenas noches
<danielmato> don pcapeluto como va?
<danielmato> he vuelto al rebaño!!!
<pcapeluto> opaaaa.... como anda don mato
<libertcharrua> se hizo uno en maldonado hace dos años atras 
<danubio> otra consulta alguno tiene cuneta en esta pagina ya que ami no me la deja activar no se poruqe me dice usario inactivo o bloqueado o algo de eso
<danielmato> me imagino que ya sabe que estoy en el equipo de instalación
<iznogud> estaba con eso eduarddo ricobaldi
<iznogud> capeluto que placer verlo por aqui maestro
<danielmato> danubio, en breve esta la presentacion de ubuntu 11-04, y se estaban pidiendo sedes para presentarlo
<danielmato> danubio, hablalo con pcapeluto, o con pablorubianes
<PabloRubianes> hola
<danubio> como sedes
<danubio> donde lo van a presentar
<pcapeluto> que tal danubio¿?
<danubio> hola q tal
<pcapeluto> que pasó? buenas noches a todos !!!!
<danubio> buenas noches
<danielmato> pablo,  danubio estaba preguntando cuando se va a hacer algun evento en Maldonado
<pcapeluto> Par el lanzamiento del 11.04 Asterismo nos había ofrecido la Facultad de Ciencias, pero no está confirmado
<pcapeluto> Ahhh
<pcapeluto> bien
<pcapeluto> en Maldonado
<PabloRubianes> en maldonado se va a hacer el flisol no?
<danubio> pues espero si hacen algo que sea en un horario arcode
<pcapeluto> El otro día hablé con Julin sobre la FliSOL de este año, pensaba darles una mano en Maldonado si es que la hacían por esos lados
<pcapeluto> Estaba viendo ese tema
<danielmato> hablando de FLISOL, esta confirmado el local???
<pcapeluto> Este.....
<danubio> pues quien es de maldonado aqui a parte de yo?
<pcapeluto> está confirmado que el local de Montevideo ya no está disponible
<pcapeluto> lo confirmaron hace unas horas
<pcapeluto> así que en Montevideo por el momento no hay local
<danielmato> blerj
<danubio> yo tengo que ir a comer algo y vuelvo en minutos
<pcapeluto> Dale DAnubio, andá nomás
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto: como que no hay local?
<pcapeluto> Les transcribo el correo
<pcapeluto> me acaban de confirmar del inju que no nos van a dar el hall principal que habíamos pedido para flisol
<pcapeluto> no confirmaron hasta ahora porque estaban viendo si había posibilidades pero las agotaron todas al parecer
<pcapeluto> dicen que están hace tiempo tratando de no hacer nada fuera de horario de lunes a viernes porque no tienen personal y que para el sábado 9 la gente que podría quedarse cuidando o está de licencia o tiene fecha de parto y que les es imposible
<iznogud> yo soy de maldonado
<pcapeluto> En síntesis el local del inju ya no es utiliable
<PabloRubianes> entonces cuales son las alternativas???
<PabloRubianes> O.O
<danielmato> ya nos veo en la plaza cagancha...
<pcapeluto> Ja... por el momento esa es la mejor
<pcapeluto> les pedimos a los artesanos que nos hagan un lugarsito en el piso
<danielmato> la culpa es nuestra, querer que nuestros abnegados funcionarios publicos laburen un sabado... somos unos sátrapas
<iznogud> ojo que los estan corriendo
<libertcharrua> che y alguna facultad? facultad de ingenieria o algo de eso no tiene salones apropiados
<PabloRubianes> danielmato: tanto tiempo como andas?
<danielmato> aca, molestando otra vez
<danielmato> pensaron que se habian librado de mi??? nooooooooo, no es tan facil
<PabloRubianes> capaz que la de ciencias.. donde hicimos el lanzamiento seria un buen lugar
<pcapeluto> Viste... pa mi que estaba probndo las bondades de Win7
<pcapeluto> para fiSOL?¿
<danielmato> nooooo, ni lo nombres, todavia no le puse las manos arriba a ninguno, sigo virgen (de eso)
<pcapeluto> hay que hblarlo con Asterismo eso
<danielmato> Flisol en la facultad, me gusta, es un poco lejos, pero me gusta
<pcapeluto> no se si con tan poco tiempo se pueda reservar
<danielmato> y el salón azul de la IM?
<PabloRubianes> la gerencia de flisol se dejo estar mal
<danielmato> sip, mucha camiseta, y poco local
<pcapeluto> No se, algo falló, eso es seguro
<PabloRubianes> a todo esto eduardor va a conseguir el museo para el global jam
<PabloRubianes> el 2 de abril
<pcapeluto> No  me dijo nada 
<PabloRubianes> dijimos el domingo de noche
<PabloRubianes> la idea del global jam de este seria hablar algo de wiki y traducciones y trabajo de comudad
<danielmato> a que hora arranca el global jam?
<PabloRubianes> ademas dijismo de proponer reuniones mensuales en alguna pizzeria
<PabloRubianes> para generar comunidad
<PabloRubianes> danielmato: no hay nada todavia
<danielmato> eso es fundamental
<pcapeluto> Si bueno eso debería ser los primeros días del mes creo yo
<iznogud> en la plñaza de comiidas del shoping xxx
<iznogud> es baratisimo
<iznogud> jejeje
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto: si asi la gente tiene guita :P
<pcapeluto> Si claro
<danielmato> que mas se puede pedir, wifi gratis, unas pizzas y mucho codigo
<pcapeluto> es la idea
<danielmato> me encanta...
<iznogud> la cocacola es regalada ahi
<pcapeluto> de todos modos creo que lo del Global Jam hay que armarlo con un propósito definido 
<iznogud> de acuerdo si
<pcapeluto> es decir, definir los procedimientos y que vamos a hacer
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto: eso fue lo que puse antes
<PabloRubianes> de wiki y traducciones y trabajo de comudad
<pcapeluto> Ups.... sory
<pcapeluto> Bien, falta la confirmación de Eduardor entonces para el evento
<pcapeluto> hay que contactar a ASterismo
<Triviox> Buenas, andaba por ahi; alguno por esas casualidades tiene un router zte con wifi de los que está dando anteldata???
<Triviox> tiene un soft horrible, no me deja ver puertos no me deja ni cambiar el usuario o pass para entrar a la configuraciones!
<pcapeluto> Mmm.... por mi lado no, solo un modem 
<danielmato> aca tambien, solo modem...
<Triviox> busque en la web pero hay usuario y pass de desbloqueo para la version chilena creo... me parece que cada empresa le pone el soft y los configuran, tipo los celulares..
<PabloRubianes> no tengo ese
<Triviox> dice anteldata por todos lados y tiene 4 opciones, por ej; puedo poner pass al wifi pero no me deja desactivarlo ¬¬..
<danubio> wenas volvi
<Triviox> anyway, ya saldrá algún truco luego
<Triviox> welcome back!
<danielmato> wenas
<Triviox> van al flisol? yo convencí a un par de compañero de laburo para ir =)
<danielmato> Triviox, creo que te acabas de perder info importante
<danielmato> se cayo el local en montevideo
<pcapeluto> Ja... tal cual
<Triviox> :o
<danielmato> todo por ser egoistas
<Triviox> eh? enserio??????
<Triviox> voy a reeleer entonces la sala :s
<Triviox> no estaba viendo
<Triviox> uhh de menos :(
<danielmato> habrase visto, hacer laburar a unos pobres funcionarios publicos un sábado
<danubio> pues que sea en maldonado
<Triviox> un presupuesto en viaje :S
<pcapeluto> A Maldonado creo que es uno de los más baratos
<danielmato> danubio, creo que si conseguis el lugar físico, es muy probable que sea alla
<danubio> pues tengo un par de compañeros que adoptaron por usar mint y ubuntu
<pcapeluto> De todas maneras es una señal muy mala que en Montevideo no se consiga Local, creo y espero que no va a ser así
<Triviox> uhhh
<Triviox> a mi me dijeron que era en el local del inju y en un local de extesnion univ (u otra cosa de la udelar) que estaba por ahi..
<pcapeluto> Aún faltan unos días
<Triviox> esperemos salga algo entonces :(
<pcapeluto> Bueno, justamente el Inju es el que no va
<danielmato> sip...
<Triviox> ahh
<pcapeluto> es extraño, desde el primer día se dijo (por parte del inju) que no podía ser
<danielmato> el de extension universitaria todavia esta vivo?
<pcapeluto> luego se esperó a ver si podía cambiar esa situación
<pcapeluto> y ahora dicen que es por un tema de tiempo
<danielmato> y que paso con el del año pasado?
<pcapeluto> El del pasado y el anterior y el otro
<danielmato> si el tiempo es que es SABADO
<pcapeluto> Lo que no entiendo es por que todos los años se cambia
<Triviox> :(.. que mala pata..
<Triviox> y el local donde se hizo el free soft day?
<danielmato> digo, no se consigue? 
<Triviox> ahi en el museo?
<Triviox> quien lo consiguio? capaz rinde (de metido digo)
<PabloRubianes> si se cayo el INJU
<danubio> che el ubuntu 11 el natty cuando sale la version posta
<pcapeluto> El problema ahora es que hay que hacer todo contra reloj
<Triviox> a finales de abril supongo :P danubio
<danubio> porque la que esta es una alpha no
<pcapeluto> Se libera el 28 de Abril
<danubio> segun tengo entendido
<pcapeluto> ahora está en alfa y la semana que viene está la primer Beta
<pcapeluto> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3035
<pcapeluto> Fijate ese enlace
<danubio> usa dos tipos de escritorio tanto como para netbook o el tradicional
<danubio> a ver que onda
<pcapeluto> Natty ahora va a traer por defecto el escritorio similar al que venía con Netbook Remix, si querés usar el Gnome como el que trae hasta el momento solo tenés que seleccionarlo cuando ingresas el usuario
<danubio> si segun vi en la pantalla de inicio de seccion
<danielmato> a mi me da problemitas... el escritorio ese
<pcapeluto> Por el momento si
<danubio> cual 
<pcapeluto> la versión que espera salir con Natty está reescrita desde cero
<danubio> la netbook remix nunca me gusto ami tambien fue inestable
<danielmato> pues eso espero, porque tengo notificaciones que salen chuecas
<pcapeluto> El Unity que tenemos disponible ahora en el 10.10 fue ambiado completamente para el 11.04
<danielmato> igual de todos modos es cuestion de seleccionar el tipo de escritorio y a otra cosa
<danubio> pues a mi dejame con el kde
<pcapeluto> Hay mucho relajo con eso
<pcapeluto> más vale que quede bien
<danielmato> ojo, yo se que en meerkat es experimental
<danubio> pues el mint julia
<danubio> a cual equivale al maverick ?
<danubio> pues son dos cosas distintas son distintos desarrolladores no?
<pcapeluto> En todo caso a cual equivale el Mint
<danubio> pero el mint esta echo con la fuente de ubuntu mas que nada no?
<danielmato> danubio, es algo así, mint esta basado en ubuntu, pero tiene muchas cosas agregadas
<danubio> si eso me di cuenta como algunas aplicaciones distintas como el menu y el guestor de software
<danubio> pero en si pareciera que es casi lo mismo 
<danielmato> tambien viene con todos los codecs multimedia ya activos
<danielmato> de hecho usa los repositorios de ubuntu
<danubio> si y el compliz cincluido
<danubio> si eso si me di cuenta
<danubio> Hace poco baje el OpenSuse
<danubio> pero no lo instale lo bootie como prueva
<danielmato> como esta OpenSuse?
<danubio> baje la version Kde que es la que me gusta mas
<danubio> pues no lo use mucho lo mire por arriba tengo el disco quemado igualmente
<danubio> pero a mi me gusta el kubuntu 
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> a mi kde no me termina de convencer, me faltan los scripts que uso en nautilus
<danubio> tambien porbe el mint kde pero el open suse me gusto maas que el mint kde
<danubio> pues a mi me gusta el dolphin 
<Antologia> alguien sabe como consigo los codecs para reproducior * wma en el Julia 10 ?
<danubio> me gusta mas un click para una carpeta que andar haciendo doble click como win2
<danubio> con el vlc no te andan los videos ?
<danielmato> lo del doble clic es configurable, como todo en gnu/linux
<danielmato> bajate el SoundKonverter y los pasas a mp3 u ogg
<danubio> ffmpeg ese codeg lo tengo
<danubio> intenta buscar el ffmpeg 
<danielmato> incluso convierte ape
<danubio> supuestamente tiene el wmv
<danielmato> proba a instalar el gstreamer-ugly
<danubio> a perdon es de audio el codec que buscas
<Antologia> si
<pcapeluto> Yo no pude configurar la maldita red en Kubuntu, me genera una interfaz nueva cada vez y no me modifica la que detecta automáticamente
<Antologia> pense que alguno de los programas tenia este codec
<danubio> yo odio igual a los WMA
<danielmato> yo tambien los odio, pero si te pasan algo en wma, lo convertis y a otra cosa
<danubio> el flac esta bueno es el que tiene buena calidad pero poca distribucion debido al peso
<Antologia> lo mas extraño es que los baje copn el frostwire... no se a quien se le ocurre tener la extencion wma en linux
<danielmato> Antologia anda a Synaptics e instalate el paquete Ubuntu-Restricted
<pcapeluto> Ya regreso voy a comer
<Antologia> donde esta eso ?
<danubio> no te olvides que los servidores de frostwire son los mismo que los otros
<danielmato> Antologia ¿?
<danielmato> Sistema - Administracion - Gestor de paquetes
<danielmato> Synaptic
<danubio> tiene el mint 10 antologia
<Antologia> eso no aparece en julia 10
<danielmato> ok, estas en mint... ahi hay diferencias
<danubio> buscalo en la barra de busqueda en el menu principal
<danubio> el julia creo que lo trae
<danubio> me tengo que fijar en la otra maquina
<danielmato> abris una consola y escribis sudo synaptic
<danubio> a esa es buena
<danielmato> no se te ocurra cerrar la consola
<danielmato> Antologia, como vas?
<Antologia> como se entraba ¡
<Antologia> ¡?
<danielmato> la otra opcion es, buscar aplicacion
<danielmato> synaptic
<danielmato> o usar la consola
<danubio> Ya lo encontre
<danielmato> sudo synaptic
<danubio> Menu > administracion > gestor de paquetes synaptic
<danubio> tengo el julia abierto
<danielmato> Antologia ???
<virusuy> llegue a tiempo ??
<danielmato> hola virusuy
<virusuy> danielmato: hola
<danielmato> a tiempo de que?
<virusuy> ya termino todo ?
<danubio> hola virusuy
<virusuy> La reuniones semanales
<virusuy> danubio: hola!
<danubio> pues los dejo
<danubio> me voy a dormir
<danielmato> Saludos danubio
<danubio> que ando con una gripe 
<danielmato> buenas noches
<danubio> cuando es la proxima charla online
<danielmato> el martes que viene
<danubio> ok
<danubio> saludos a todos
<danielmato> Antologia ???? estas ahi????
<Antologia> no entiendo nada
<Antologia> soy nuevo en esto
<Antologia> hablan como si fuera facil
<danielmato> no Antologia, nadie dijo que fuera facil
<danielmato> aca estamos para darte una mano
<danielmato> vos a tu ritmo, aca nadie te apura, lo que pasa es que no sabia si estabas ahi
<danielmato> todos nos acordamos de cuando empezamos
<Antologia> despues de entrar ala consola nose como salir
<danielmato> exit
<danielmato> yo soy el que dio un curso basico de consola el año pasado, de hecho estoy pensando en reflotarlo
<danielmato> ping pcapeluto
<PabloRubianes> bueno termino la reunion? voy por cafe
<danielmato> parece que si, se esta llendo todo el mundo...
<danielmato> yendo
<danielmato> hablando de irse, me parece que tambien me toco irme, Antologia parece que se entrompó y se fue...
<danielmato> gente, este niño se retira, hasta la proxima, portense mal y cuidense bien
<pcapeluto> acá estoy
<pcapeluto> estaba comiendo
<pcapeluto> que pasó¿
<pcapeluto> a ver....
<pcapeluto> Ah que bueno, una reunión de Mint
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> lleugué tarde?
<pcapeluto> ufff
<pcapeluto> re tarde
<EduardoR> :)
<pcapeluto> yo me fui a comer y cuando regresé ya se había terminado
<pcapeluto> de todas maneras creo que hablaron de Linux Mint
<pcapeluto> jejej
<EduardoR> que lástima con lo que me gusta la menta...
<pcapeluto> che... que macana lo del Inju
<EduardoR> mismo
<pcapeluto> hay algún Plan B?
<EduardoR> pero no entiendo porque no manejan lo de Sicología
<EduardoR> ya avisó Paribanú que es posible hacerlo allí
<pcapeluto> hace tiempo algo había dicho, cuando el propio INJU dijo de entrada que no se podía
<pcapeluto> no entiendo por que ya de entrada había problema siguieron con el INJU y para colmo sin ver otro posible lugar
<EduardoR> ayer hablo con casinelli, y está todo bien 
<pcapeluto> Eh?
<pcapeluto> como que todo bien? entonces el INJU ahora si?
<pcapeluto> no entiendo nada
<EduardoR> Faq. de Sicología 
<pcapeluto> Ah
<EduardoR> todo bien con sicología
<EduardoR> que se arregla al toque
<EduardoR> están ubuntizando todo
<pcapeluto> ta, pero eso tienen que confirmarlo y conocer con lo que contamos, salones, proyectores u otra cosa
<EduardoR> de una forma muy especial, pero bue
<EduardoR> por lo que dijo, se puede.
<EduardoR> no conozco, pero que se yo, en este momento me sirve 
<pcapeluto> Ta mal eso..... no puede organizarse algo así al vuelo
<EduardoR> lo que está mal, es no tener un Plan B
<EduardoR> se debió hacer cartas alternativas
<EduardoR> es un embole hacer cartas, pero eso es la organizacion
<EduardoR> vos sabés que no encuentro la carta del año pasado de pedido del Global Jam
<EduardoR> estoy seguro que la enviamos nosotros
<EduardoR> la de respuesta la creo que la tengo
<EduardoR> Claro, la llevastes vos!
<EduardoR> me acuerdo, por eso yo no tengo el archivo
<pcapeluto> Pah.....
<pcapeluto> debe estar en algún correo
<pcapeluto> si si, me acuerdo que la llevé
<PabloRubianes> tiene que estar en google docs
<EduardoR> bien, hay que mandarla de nuevo pero a nombre de Enrique Aguerre
<PabloRubianes> fijate ahi
<pcapeluto> Director Sr. Mario Sagradini
<virusuy> buenas noches de vuelta
<pcapeluto> puede ser?
<EduardoR> veo
<damoccles> buenas
<damoccles> shamiel acá
<PabloRubianes> hola virusuy 
<damoccles> que bajon lo de la inju no?
<virusuy> uhh, el inju dijo que no ?
<EduardoR> la de Ubuntu Day?
<pcapeluto> ya les compartí el documento en GoogleDocs
<EduardoR> la estoy viendo
<virusuy> pcapeluto: link?
<EduardoR> Solicitud para Ubuntu Global Jam 1104
<virusuy> me tiran link che?
<pcapeluto> virusuy: es una carta para un trámite nomás
<EduardoR> hice una copia 
<pcapeluto> es para una solicitud
<virusuy> oka
<EduardoR> dia?
<EduardoR> el global?
<virusuy> que lugar van a solicitar.. disculpen que entre medio tarde :-P
<PabloRubianes> 2 de abril
<pcapeluto> Es para el Global Jam de este año, tratamos de conseguir el Museo de Artes Visuales, en el Parque rodó
<virusuy> pcapeluto: ahi va
<EduardoR> a ver,  es hasta las 19
<EduardoR> le ponemos 3 horas antes?
<EduardoR> es mucho?
<EduardoR> 16 a 19?
<virusuy> EduardoR: 3 hrs de jam ? ni ahi
<pcapeluto> 45 minutos
<EduardoR> zZzZzZzZzZzZ
<pcapeluto> jajajaj
<EduardoR> de cháchara
<EduardoR> 2 horas?
<EduardoR> para que no nos rajen a las 19 porque cierra el museo
<EduardoR> media hora para que lleguen los rezagados...
<EduardoR> además es pre-FLISOL
<EduardoR> vendemos camisetas....
<EduardoR> eso lleva tiempo :)
<EduardoR> la gente elige , se prueba la blanca, luego la negra
<virusuy> EduardoR: ya te digo que me llevo a la negra.. remera 
<virusuy> especifico porque sino la doña me pega
<EduardoR> talle? :)
<virusuy> :-O
<EduardoR> diseño con logo o con animalitos?
<PabloRubianes> vamos a vender en el global jam?
<EduardoR> no vamo a vende!
<EduardoR> taca taca
<pcapeluto> JAJAJJAJAJAJAJ
<pcapeluto> Yo llevo galletitas con forma de los animalitos
<virusuy> EduardoR: M de Muy salado
<EduardoR> no! en la sala no se puede comer
<virusuy> EduardoR: diseño con logo nomas
<pcapeluto> Y que hago con las Empanadas de Koala?
<EduardoR> ya vistes los diseños?
<virusuy> EduardoR: dejame revisarlos y te digo talle y modelo
<EduardoR> se agotan!!!!
<virusuy> EduardoR: dame 10 min !!!!
 * virusuy cree fielmente que EduardoR es buen vendedor
<EduardoR> y la patrona?
<EduardoR> sobrinitos que ubuntizar?
<EduardoR> no va a llevar ninguna para regalo?
<virusuy> EduardoR: no tengo, la patrona ya esta ubuntizada hace rato
<virusuy> EduardoR: igual no creo que quiera.. pero pera que ya te digo diseño color y talle para mi
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> pero si la de los animalitos en una monada!
<pcapeluto> La e los animalitos andá buscando las XXXXXXL
<EduardoR> y tiene hasta el Ocelote Onírico 
<virusuy> EduardoR: talle M, color Negro, diseño del Logo solamente
<EduardoR> ese es mi pollo! concretito y al pié
<EduardoR> voy a buscar la lista de encargos...
<virusuy> Dale, precisas algun dato mas?
<EduardoR> nop
<EduardoR> ya tiene tu nombre :)
<virusuy> Que grande!!! EduardoR: +1
<virusuy> che, les pinta que haga un bot para el canal, escrito en python con las funciones basicas
<EduardoR> que venda camisetas?
<virusuy> EduardoR: no, que cuide el canal
<EduardoR> que se llame anna!
<pcapeluto> puede responder preguntas?
<pcapeluto> annal?
<pcapeluto> Huuuu no es un signo de !
<pcapeluto> perdón
<EduardoR> como el tema de busshunter
<virusuy> anna
<virusuy> botten anna
<virusuy> Mitica cancion de Basshunter
<EduardoR> basshunter
<EduardoR> je
<virusuy> pcapeluto: si
<virusuy> si se programa, puede hacer cualquier cosa
<virusuy> inclusive darte el pronostico del tiempo
<asterismo> a cuanto las camisetas?
<EduardoR> si no entiende la pregunta, que te pregunte si sabías de las camisetas
<EduardoR> $220 
<virusuy> EduardoR: jajajaja
<EduardoR> hola asterismo
<virusuy> EduardoR: tu imprimes las camisestas?
<virusuy> les pinta que programe eso, porque si no les pinta no lo hago
<pcapeluto> como se cargan las respuestas?
<virusuy> pcapeluto: con modulos
<EduardoR> si, estuve allí los dos días
<virusuy> mejor dicho
<virusuy> vos programas la forma de respuesta
<virusuy> ej
<virusuy> si vos pones
<asterismo> sabes que sabrina (mi companiera) dio un examen de ingreso para cosmetologia en el clinicas y esta re contenta porque le fue bastante bien y hubieron muchas cosas que las estudio de wikipedia, entonces le dije que le voy a regalar una remera de wikipedia y se quedo re contenta
<asterismo> asi que guardame una
<asterismo> o 1 par de wikipedia
<asterismo> despues alguna de ubuntu
<virusuy> "@clima ..." el responde el clima
<EduardoR> :( no hay de wikipedia
<asterismo> nooo
<asterismo> no hay????
<EduardoR> no llegaron a traer las camisetas para estamparlas
<EduardoR> un bajón, porque estaba todo listo
<EduardoR> y eso que hicimos un segundo día para darle mas chance
<asterismo> en resumen que motivos de camisetas hay?
<EduardoR> el diseño esta, si querés lo que se puede hacer es transfer, se imprime en laser y se pega con plancha
<pcapeluto> Están estos diseños http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3046
<asterismo> y cuanto sale eso?
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3046#comment-7122
<EduardoR> en transfer tengo que averiguar
<EduardoR> pero no son 220
 * virusuy is away: AFK !!!
<EduardoR> ponele 100 del transfer, la impresion 30, y la camiseta
<EduardoR> tengo que averiguar x transfer para los logos color
<EduardoR> tengo una duda
<EduardoR> la idea era ponerlos en la nuca, pero yo puenso que sería mejor en la manga
<EduardoR> que opinan?
<asterismo> vos tenes plancha y todo eso? impresora laser?
<EduardoR> plancha si, pero laser solo en negro
<EduardoR> la de wikipedia es blanca
<EduardoR> el mundo debe ser blanco, no se puede hacer negativo
<EduardoR> hay un grisesito
<EduardoR> yo tengo la oficial
<EduardoR> atrás está la palabra wikipedia en montones de idiomas
<asterismo> ahi va
<asterismo> y la de wikipedia que se iba a hacer es como la original?
<asterismo> o el modelo es diferente?
<EduardoR> como es serigrafía no hay grisesito, es blanco plano
<EduardoR> pero el bastidor ya se debe haber borrado, no hay mas serigrafía posible
<asterismo> ok
<EduardoR> pero en transfer la hacés de los colores de Barnie, si querés
<asterismo> en resumen, en el transfer ese, se puede hacer la remera de wikipedia?
<asterismo> ahh
<EduardoR> exacto, se puede hacer cualquier cosa
<asterismo> bien
<asterismo> y cuanto sale?
<EduardoR> no se, pero como 100  la hoja que se plancha, + la impresion laser +  la camiseta
<EduardoR> pero lo de 100 es muy aprox
<EduardoR> puede ser el doble
<asterismo> medio caribe parece
<EduardoR> es un diseño personalizado, podé sponer tu cara si querés
<virusuy> EduardoR: yo quiero poner mi espalda
<virusuy> puedo ?
<EduardoR> en el frente? sería divertido
<El_Vela> eee llegue tarde
<Triviox> Buenas!
<Triviox> alguien despierto?
<Triviox> buenas..
<magu42> holas
<Triviox> Todo bien manu?
<Triviox> magu**
<magu42> manu??  jaja   , si todo bien y vos?
<Triviox> bien, al dope esperando en el ipa..
<Triviox> el docente de primera hora falto...
<Triviox> hasta la nueve ando en la sala de informatica version linux D,, 
<magu42> haciendo profersorado de?
<Triviox> derecho
<Triviox> con viento a favor el año que viene terminaria..
<Triviox> para mejor estoy en la mejor sala, como los docentes somo "tan abiertos" prefierenn usar pcs más viejas con windows que las nuevas con ubuntu =S
<magu42> profesorado de derecho, tambien en el ipa?
<Triviox> siendo que van a usar un PROCESADOR DE TEXTO ..
<Triviox> sipo 
<magu42> jaja , tranquilo, lleva tiempo cambiar los viejos habitos
<Triviox> andaba con ganas de recuperar el pass del root para actualizar esta pc pero voy a liquidar la poca conex que hay =/..
<Triviox> acá estoy con ubuntu 9.10 ...
<Triviox> standard 100%, parece recien instalado..
<magu42> podés hacerlo desde el grub pero el admin después no la va a encontrar más 
<Triviox> eso estaba viendo
<Triviox> editando la linea del kernel..
<Triviox> no probe, parecia "accesible" por no decir facil..
<magu42> y va a preguntar quien metió mano aca?
<Triviox> igualmente te digo algo, dificilmente vayan a entrar con root para algo..
<magu42> y le va a poner pass al grub y no entras más 
<Triviox> fuck, puse "algo" dos veces en la misma linea
<Triviox> jajajaj
<Triviox> y vos en que andas magu? venias por algun problema o xa chat nomas? digo de metido.. porque dificlmente pueda ayudar mucho..
<Triviox> soy bastante nuevo en el mundo gnulinux =/
<magu42> nahh  soy medio viejo acá, solo que hacia tiempo que no entraba, un año exactamente
<Triviox> yo entro medio poco, suelo entrar mas seguido a una comunidad linux en taringa (la verdad que hay pibes que saben abundante)..
<Triviox> porque la cosa aca suele estar demasiado tranqui =/..
<magu42> estoy en esa comunidad pero no entro mucho
<magu42> en la de ubuntu y la de gnu/linux
<Triviox> sip, ubuntuparataringueros es el nombre de la comu en el navegador cuando entras..
<Triviox> porque al principio era solo para lubuntu..
<magu42> esta sala estubo muy movida en 2008 y 2009 después no se que pasó
<Triviox> yo entre hace poco relativamente.. cuando tenia invitaciones para diaspora..
<Triviox> queria compartirlas y no encontraba a quien, ahi me registre en T!..
<Triviox> postié sobre eso y uno de la comu me invitó..
<magu42> en ubuntu-es y debian-es , estoy fijo hace años
<Triviox> si? yo cuando tengo lios suelo entrar a ubuntu-es tambien, siempre hay gente..
<Triviox> en -ar la verdad que no suelo tener tanta suerte.. hay gente pero la onda no es la mejor..
<magu42> igual podés estar en el canal sin habar y leer el log de a ratos , para aprender o para ayudar si se dá el caso
<magu42> hablar*
<Triviox> hoy entre te digo mas xD.. ayer actualicé firefox y hoy, no se si por actulizar el flash o x agregar algun plugin dejo de abrirme :S..
<Triviox> intentaron ayudarme pero nada sirvio :/.. el tema estaba en la configuracion.. anda a saber que carajos instale jajaja
<Triviox> al final borre el .mozilla de mi home..
<magu42> yo lo actualizé hoy y anda sin problemas
<magu42> hay un tuto en ubuntu uruguay publicado hoy
<Triviox> a mi me andaba lento el flash, como cortado; dicen que suele ser un problema de las versiones amd64
<Triviox> si? sobre? pera que entro xD
<magu42> ahhh  64 bits siempre tiene algún detalle :-(  por eso uso 32
<Triviox> conste que ubuntu uruguay me salvo la vida, aca lograron el milagro de que configurara mi alcatel 3g de ancel en ubuntu 10.04
<Triviox> si, eso dicen muchos, pero tambien dicen que sino se desperdicia la capacidad del procesador..
<Triviox> entonces estoy entre la espada y la pared entre cual instalar :S
<Triviox> hace cuanto andas en el mundo linux?
<magu42> 3 años que empeze y dos que los uso de forma exclusiva
<Triviox> yo desde el free software day..
<magu42> en el ultimo estabas?
<Triviox> antes estuve tratando de instalarlo en casa pero con un celeron d de 256 ram me costaba ..
<Triviox> sip
<magu42> yo tambien
<Triviox> un flaco medio desubicado que fue con la novia era yo xD
<Triviox> cuando nos dividimos en grupitos estaba atras al medio.. con los dos pablos y no se quienes mas..
<magu42> jaja  bien ahi, llevar a la novia +1
<Triviox> (a ellos los conocia porque pcapelutto era mi soporte tecnico con el modem xD)
<Triviox> jajaj si, me costo sacarla de windows.. que digo, a mi tbn me costo..
<magu42> ah  me acuerdo , yo estaba al frente a la izquierda
<Triviox> hasta el dia de hoy tengo 20gb sin partcionar en mi disco duro,,., por si encuentro algun juego que SI O SI QUIERA PROBAR 
<Triviox> con wine la verdad no me he llevado bien, para programas tradicionales si, para games no =(
<magu42> logico, no hay que ser extremista. Si querés jugar usas windows
<Triviox> pero me embola tanto instalarlo que bueno, me baje el urban terror para jugar online con un amigo
<magu42> a mi no me importa porque yo no juego
<Triviox> al cual tambien converti jajaja,,, y este año se anoto al prof de informatica en el inet
<magu42> urban terror está en repositorios
<Triviox> si? no sabia, yo lo baje desde la web creo..
<magu42> lo instalé un dia para ver que era, y después lo borré
<Triviox> está bueno, y como hay servers argentinos el ping no mata tanto.
<magu42> es solo para jugar en red no?
<Triviox> si
<Triviox> capaz hay una version 1 play pero con boots que imitan jugadores..no hay modo historia..
<magu42> con razón corria solo como un pelotudo y nadie me mataba  jajaja
<Triviox> jajajajjaja
<magu42> pero se veia lindo 
<Triviox> "Bueno el martes a las 22 es la reunion de organizacion de eventos los esperamos a todos!" (porque siempre llego tarde a estas cosas? =/)
<Triviox> stallman estuvo en uruguay el año pasado o el otro, no?
<magu42> a veces juego con mi hija al super tux2  de a dos a la vez en el teclado y con eso me alcanza
<Triviox> ese estuve por bajarlo, pero me parecio medio básico.. despues hay algunos interesantes con "historia", pero en ingles..
<magu42> estubo y se fue porque fue el dia que mujica tuvo que ir a hablar con cristina fernandez  si o si
<magu42> por lo del puente
<Triviox> pero no hubo una conferencia abierta o algo assi?
<magu42> y estuvo tambien en el 2008 en el paraninfo de la universidad
<magu42> (creo que se dice paraninfo)??
<Triviox> sip, asi se dice, sabrá dios como se escribe xD
<Triviox> mira, si viene a bsas nomas ya me tiro hasta ahi... realmente debe ser un gusto una charla de ese tipo =P
<magu42> el año pasado hablo con el prosecretario de la presidencia y se volvio a Arg
<Triviox> =(
<Triviox> che, perdon mi iCnorancia... que es el global jam :S?
<Triviox> estoy tratando de googlear pero la conex aca no es la mejor..
<Triviox> como vi que en ubuntu uruguay hablanban de ese evnto me ingritgó..
<magu42> a mi no me queda muy claro pero voy a ir, a ver si conozco a algun ser humano que use SL y no solo nick´s
<magu42> :-)
<Triviox> jaja.. yo voy a ver si voy tambien, espero que esta vez no se peleen =P
<Triviox> siempre pasa lo mismo que ubuntu, que debian, que arch que fedora..
<Triviox> jajaj y eso que fui a dos cosas nomas, pero bueno, siento que me da para generalizar..
<magu42> jaja  espero que no llegue a tanto
<magu42> igual es inevitable, todos tenemos nuestras preferencias, la cosa es no pasarse
<magu42> de todas maneras la mejor distro y escritorio el la mia   jajajaja
<Triviox> yo no conozco mucho de otras... alla en t! el tema sale cuando alguien postea en la comu "que version me recomiendan"?
<Triviox> jajajja
<Triviox> yo soy de los que recomiendan ubuntu.. es facil de instalar/ configurar.. no se si sera la mejor, todavia no he probado otras (solo backtrack en live cd y NO ENTENDI NAADA)..
<magu42> todo linuxero pasa por varias etapas
<magu42> uh   dame un segundo Triviox  me llaman al tel
<Triviox> lo mejor de ubuntu es la cantidad de info online que existe,,, todos los blogs y tutoriales que hay, dirigidos a novatos, toman a ubuntu como distro de ejemplo
<Triviox> oks
<magu42> triviox , disculpá
<magu42> si, ubuntu es facil , bien documentada y con mucha gente en la vuelta
<Triviox> todo bien :P.. estaba reiniiando mi pass de ubuntu uruguay,...
<Triviox> cuando es el global jam sabes?
<Triviox> ahh que info tenes de el flisol? ayer aca estaban diciendo que no se hacia en mdeo por un problema con el local del inju..
<magu42> el sabado dos en el mismo lugar del freedomday
<Triviox> pero hoy ismael castagnet (algo asi creo que se escribe) me dijo que se hace si, pero en el local pegado, un local de la universidad
<Triviox> sin mi firefox estoy desorientado siempre :s
<magu42> el global jam lo van a publicar en el foro cuando sea seguro
<Triviox> esto de no centralizar la info es un quilombo =S
<magu42> yo estoy en la lista de correo de la flisol y me llegan los correos a diario, y cada dia entiendo menos
<Triviox> jajajaja
<Triviox> eos me deja mas tranquilo =)
<magu42> si no me equivoco se va a terminar haciendo en facultad de psicologia ,  estimo yo!!
<Triviox> opa, nuevo lugar? al menos me queda cerca del laburo..
<Triviox> era un sabado tambien, no?
<magu42> Paribanú Freitas es profesor alli y integrante activo de la comunidad
<Triviox> si? especialidad?
<magu42> si, siempre es el tercer sabado de abril
<Triviox> ahhh
<Triviox> en psicologia
<Triviox> me entrevere..
<Triviox> pense que aca en ipa =S.. aca hay poca movida me parece..
<magu42> pero este año cae 31 y como se vuelve la gente de noche sin omnibus
<Triviox> (seguro que abrieron algun torret aca. la conex se esta terminando de morir..)
<magu42> no importaria si tuvieran qos en el router, pero andá a saber que router usan
<magu42> quality of service
<Triviox> hablando de eso, conoces los routers con wifi que esta dando anteldata?
<Triviox> tengo un tze w300 o algo asi,..
<magu42> si, ni regalado
<Triviox> no puedo configurar NADA
<Triviox> ni el usuario para entrar
<Triviox> apestan!!!
<magu42> prefiero comprar el mio y hacer lo que me da la gana
<Triviox> se puede cambiar eso? 
<magu42> ese es el problema
<Triviox> vi en internet un usuario y pass para la version que venden en chile.
<magu42> creo que no
<Triviox> .pero no sirve para este..
<Triviox> =/
<Triviox> mira.. usuario y pass es USER USER.. LISTO nno pretendas cambiarlo..
<Triviox> el WIFI lo tenes activado SI O SI, ponele pass.. eso te deja, pero no podes desactivarlo..
<Triviox> despues hay un lugar para poner tu user@anteldata y pass... y ahi quedamos..
<magu42> es horrible un amigo lo tiene en el pinar y bolaba de la calentura,  y es funcionario de antel  jajaja
<Triviox> yo pensaba que con el router podia jugar con los puertos y cosas asi pero ACA NADA..
<Triviox> jajajjajaja
<Triviox> porque hacen esas cosas =S..
<Triviox> es como tener un modem con wifi.. listo
<magu42> mejor devolvelo, que te den un modem comun, y comprate un linksys viejo , le ponés dd-wrt y si haces lo que quieras
<Triviox> bueno, ahi te alejaste de mi capacidad cognitiva actual =)
<Triviox> que es el dd-wrt?
<magu42> es un firmware hecho por alguien basado en el original de linksys cuando tuvo que abrirlo por inflingir la Gpl
<Triviox> ahhh
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<magu42> y ahora tiene mil posibilidades
<Triviox> buenas pablo!
<magu42> holas
<PabloRubianes> como andan?
<Triviox> entonces veo a ver si consigo un linksys.. igualmente el de anteldata fue gratis xD.. 
<Triviox> todo bien, en ipa, sin docente... haciendo tiempo hassta las 2100
<magu42> Triviox⟿ preferentemente un wrt54g  v1 a v5
<Triviox> magu me estaba comentando que mi router de anteldata apesta..cosa que ya sospechaba =)
<Triviox> oks,,  ya que estamos en hardware... te puedo hacer una preg?
<magu42> claro
<Triviox> tengo un phenom x6 creo que 1055 o algo asi, placa asus m4785 m (la ram es dd2) con 2 gb de ram... quiero comprar una video.. que me rinde?
<Triviox> pense en una ati por ser tb de amd., pero no se como van en compatibilidad, si es mejor ati o nvidia en linux..
<Triviox> pense en esta: RADEON HD5450 1.0GB DDR-3 pero dice ddr3... por lo que me dije, no sirve.. pero viendo en tarj de videos hay hata dd5!! y creo que no hay maquinas que usen ram ddr5
<Triviox> por lo cual ese ddr3 supongo que no tiene que ver con la ram de la pc (que, como dije, en la mia es dd2)
<Triviox> esa es mi duda existencial para la prox compra =S.. si esa tarj me sirve o nop..
<magu42> pah  de eso ni idea Triviox 
<Triviox> son las cosas dificiles de googlear =(.. busque en el manual de la mother pero no dicen nada sobre si soporta video ddr2 3 4 5 o que =S..
<Triviox> de ultima hago como con la multifun. epson.. la compre jugado..
<Triviox> llegué a casa e imprimía lo mas bien..
<Triviox> del scanner nada...
<Triviox> estube como 2 hs en google y taringa hasta que encontre la web de unos que hacian programas de compatibilidad o algo asi..
<Triviox> la cosa es que baje 2 .deb y tengo scaner =D.. jajja con windows hubiese sido poner el cd, demasiado aburrido xa mi gusto =P
<Triviox> magu y pablo, un gusto haber compartido este rato..
<Triviox> me voy a "clase" (si vino el docente..)
<Triviox> nos vemos en el gobal jam!
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-24
<fabiand_> hola como andan?
<PabloRubianes> hola
<magu42> hola fabiand_ 
<PabloRubianes> todo bien fabiand_ 
<fabiand_> si y vos Pablo? como va todo?
<PabloRubianes> bien
<fabiand_> me alegro!!!
<fabiand_> vos sos de uruguay supongo no?
<fabiand_> son programadores tambien?
<PabloRubianes> si uruguay y programador vos?
<fabiand_> tambien
<fabiand_> estudio analista de sistemas
<fabiand_> soy programador de un sitio web estatal 
<fabiand_> tu?
<PabloRubianes> soy programador en una empresa
<PabloRubianes> mira que bien, usas ubuntu hace poco?
<fabiand_> que de mas en que lenguaje progrmas? si hace un año, hace muchos años use suse para probar pero no es nada que ver con ahora
<PabloRubianes> Genexus
<fabiand_> dicen esta re bueno genexus todabia no pude hacer el curso
<fabiand_> vos hicistes el de analista?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> medio caro
<fabiand_> si saladamente caro che y es muy dificil?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> bastante
<virusuy> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<virusuy> como esta PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> vos?
<virusuy> bien bien
<virusuy> por suerte.
<virusuy> que se decidio ayer, porque entre un ratito y medio tarde.
<virusuy> vi que iban a enviar la carta para el jam 
<virusuy> al MVA
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> y que hay que armar horarios para las actividades
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ antes que entraras, triviox me preguntaba que era el global jam y no supe que decirle, aunque quedamos los dos de ir. Me podés decir que es?
<PabloRubianes> supuestamente
<PabloRubianes> es una reunion en donde la gente se junta a probar y arreglar el ubuntu que esta por dalir
<PabloRubianes> salir
<PabloRubianes> pero ademas se pueden dan charlas de programamcion y traduccion y wiki y hacer cosas para la comunidad
<magu42> entonces no es solo para usuarios de ubuntu
<magu42> no?
<virusuy> magu42: no especificamente, pero si se trata temas mas enfocacdos sobre ubuntu
<magu42> ah  bien
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ el otro dia te dije que estaba probando 11.04 y que detestaba unity, y eso fue una groseria, realmente debi decir:no me resulta comodo en un monitor de 22´´ pero practico en un netbook
<magu42> solo queria disculparme, fue una mala expresion
<magu42> y me quedó dando vueltas en la cabeza
<PabloRubianes> no pasa nada
<PabloRubianes> a mi me gusto unity
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: todavia no lo probe, ya lo voy a ver en el jam
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ la netiqueta dice claramente que el otro usurario no ve tus expresiones faciales y a mi se me olvida
<virusuy> :-P
<magu42> igual sigo probandolo con zsync y reportando bugs que un bot gentilmente me agradece jaja
<PabloRubianes> todo bien magu42 yo entendi lo que decias
<PabloRubianes> pero hay que cuidar el bocavulario
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ ok gracias
<virusuy> vocabulario
<magu42> si. lo sé 
<PabloRubianes> chan.... hay que cuidarlo virusuy 
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> hay que cuidar las faltas mas que el vocabulario :-p
<magu42> virusuy⟿ o sea podemos decir feas malas palabras pero ortograficamente correctas jeje
<virusuy> magu42: jajajaj si :-P
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> che, 15 megas el Fx4
<virusuy> dios, en 3 años van a pesar 300 megas
<magu42> si, yo lo instalé hoy y pesa eso 
<virusuy> salado
<virusuy> pero bueno, esta bastante pasable, no le veo tantas funcionalidades como pa que sea una nueva version, mas alla de lo visual
<virusuy> se que tien eotras, pero francamente no las uso
<magu42> es rapido, no le vi mucha diferencia con chromium, pero es rapido aunque con un modem 3g da igual :-(
<virusuy> magu42: sufro de lo mismo
<virusuy> en unos dias cambio a fijo.. por suerte
<magu42> lo bien que haces 
<virusuy> vamos a ver... hay que prender fuego estos aparatejos 3g
<magu42> virusuy⟿ con el modem/router/wifi ?
<virusuy> el modem nomas
<virusuy>  el 3g
<virusuy> el modem de linea siempre me andubo de pelos
<magu42> ahh  me  referia al contrato con antel pero veo que ya lo tienes
<virusuy> y si
<virusuy> pero ta..
<virusuy> ni me quemo por ese tema... no da para calentarse mucho la cabeza
<virusuy> hay gente muriendo de hambre y frio en la calle y nos enojamos a muerte por un modem 3g
<virusuy> mañana viene mi suegro y trae un blackberry 3g, lo encajo ahi y me dejo de historias
<magu42> ciertamente virusuy 
<virusuy> toy medio pacifista hoy, no es siempre
<virusuy> hoy carge el modulo "hippie"
<magu42> jaja  mejor asi
<virusuy> modprobe hippie
<virusuy> hice y ta, empece a usar el hippismo
<magu42> no calentarum largum viviren  (mas o menos , ando flojo de latin)
<magu42> algo asi es el dicho
<virusuy> o en canario
<virusuy> "no te calentes hermano"
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo
<magu42> ahi va ,  más clarito
<virusuy> bueno soy googleadicto
<virusuy> gmail, google reader, google doc
<virusuy> todo el dia
<magu42> jaja   ahi está todo,  como  dice mi hermano , si no está en google , no existe!
<virusuy> y si
<virusuy> tiene buenos servicios
<virusuy> igual me da cosa, onda, que centralicen todo y acaparen todo
<magu42> de momento se van portando bien , espero que sigan así 
<virusuy> magu42: yo te digo que si no fueron los chinos, va a ser google quien domine el mundo
<magu42> jaja  justo  china y google , no andan muy bien en sus relaciones , que ironía . 
<magu42> tal vez sea por lo mismo que dices, una lucha de poderes 
<virusuy> yo lo veo como USA - URSS
<virusuy> viste? esa onda, somos los dos salados pero competimos a ver quien domina
<magu42> virusuy⟿  http://www.fayerwayer.com/2011/03/google-acusa-a-china-de-bloquear-gmail/#more-516713
<magu42> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2011/03/china-niega-estar-bloqueando-a-gmail/
<virusuy> UE BUENO!!
<virusuy> me salvo de votar este finde
<virusuy> porque no vivo en el departamento
<magu42> no vivir en el departamento donde estás empadronado te exime de votar? estás seguro?
<virusuy> magu42: en este caso si
<magu42> ah bueno , si tu estás seguro de tu caso en particular, bien, sino te va a costar 1 UR  jeje
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> de hecho, te voy a pasar un documento
<virusuy> http://www.corteelectoral.gub.uy/gxpsites/agxppdwn.aspx?1,26,266,O,S,0,2559%3bS%3b1%3b105,
<virusuy> pagina 13 articulo 5
<virusuy> de lareglamentacion para las elecciones del BPS 2011
<virusuy> Las personas que se domiciliaren fuera del departamento en que
<virusuy> deben sufragar, deberán probar con documentación fehaciente su domicilio real.
<virusuy> y a su vez, en la pagina 12 articulo 2
<virusuy> dice el punto D que un motivo del no voto justificado es no vivir en el departamento
<virusuy> tenes qe ir tu o un reperesentante a la junta departamental y constatar (mediante cedula,c redencial y recibo de luz, agua, tel) que efectivamente vivis en otro departamento
<virusuy> y te hacen un justificado
<magu42> mira vós , no tenia idea,  menos mal que me diste pagina y articulo :-)
<magu42> sino no llegaba mas hasta la 12 jaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> entonces de donde sos oriundo ?
<virusuy> leiste ahi ? y hay plazo hasta el 26 para presentarl al documentacion que demuestre, fehacientemente, que no vives en el dpto a sufragar
<virusuy> magu42: Mercedes, Soriano
<magu42> rambla club de remeros
<magu42> lo primero que me viene a la mente
<virusuy> jajaj se
<virusuy> CLub de Remeros Mercedes
<virusuy> precioso club dicho sea de paso
<magu42> anduve por allá hace muchos años por la compra de una maquina y tuve que ir varias veces, lindo lugar para vivir para siempre
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> que edad tenes tu?
<magu42> 48
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> yo tengo 21
<virusuy> este es mi 3er año en Montevideo
<magu42> y vos la mitad 2
<magu42> uhh me pasé
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> te imaginaras que vivi 18 años alla, y lo aborreci
<virusuy> me parece una ciudad hermosa para vivir, pero cuando ya tenes tu vida asegurada.. con un lindo trabajo, y hijos
<virusuy> si sos adolescente , no te rinde
<magu42> para un muchacho joven debe ser un enbole, yo lo veo de otra manera claro
<magu42> embole*
<virusuy> claro, igual ojo, si pudiera, cuando sea mas grande me gustaria terminar alla
<virusuy> pero ta, por ahora montevideo
<magu42> yo vivi cerca de un pueblo de 750 habitantes mucho tiempo, y los gurises no se aburrian, y embarazadas había a montón 
<magu42> embarazadas adolecentes 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ estás en la fing ?
<virusuy> magu42: no, trabajo
<virusuy> vamos a ver si para el mitad de año le damos de punta 
<virusuy> pero ta, no se
<virusuy> vamos a ver
<magu42> ah, pensé que eras estudiante, no sé porque
<virusuy> no, laburo 
<virusuy> bjifas: que dice !!!! tantos milenios (?
<bjifas> virusuy: como va!!!!
<virusuy> bjifas: todo liso, uste' ?
<virusuy> buenas noches!
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-25
<pcapeluto> Jelouuuuu Asterismo !!!
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<Triviox> Buenas to all =)
<Triviox> todo bien gente? vengo a ver en que anda el tema del flisol en mdeo =/
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-26
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<Triviox> buenas.. jaja siento que el irc es como mandar correspondencia :P
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<virusuy> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> buenas virusuy 
<PabloRubianes> ya mandamos la carta al museo para el global jam
<PabloRubianes> hoy la fui a firmar al muse
<PabloRubianes> museo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: opa !!!!!
<virusuy> y sale el museo ? o es medio dificil ?
<PabloRubianes> segun eduardor sale
<PabloRubianes> asi que hay que empezar a trabajar en eso
<PabloRubianes> el sab 2 de abril de 5 a 7
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> cortito y al pie
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: me baño y vuelvo y hablamos mejor, te parece?
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> si no me duermo me quedo por aca
<virusuy> jajaja dale
<virusuy> te tiro ping igual
<virusuy> algun dia voy a codear un script que cuando te digan ping suene un pitido bien feo en el PC
<PabloRubianes> je lo tengo eso
<virusuy> back
<virusuy> che
<virusuy> osea, 2 horitas, nomas, cortitas y al pie
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> toy al tel
<virusuy> dale, avisame con ping
<magu42> virusuy⟿ que usás para conectarte a irc ?
<virusuy> magu42: xchat
<virusuy> de lo mas "comodo" por ahora
<virusuy> osea.. conozco otros, inclusive use irssi
<virusuy> que es por consola
<virusuy> pero el mas comodo es xchat
<magu42> en configuracion/preferencias/alertas
<magu42> le configuras para que suene cuando escriban tu nick
<virusuy> tenes razon
<magu42> y un blob en la barra 
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> es verdad.. mal yo :-P
<magu42> o sea nada de scripts  jajaja
<virusuy> jajaja claro
<virusuy> che, vieron las nuevas mugs en store.ubuntu.com
<magu42> tenés el link?
<virusuy> tengo
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<PabloRubianes> magu42: virusuy 
<magu42> holas
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver que vamos a hacer para el global jam
<PabloRubianes> PD: vi como quedaron las remeras de ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> muy buen nivel en la espampa
<virusuy> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=828
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: precisas ayuda pa organizar?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ grax
<PabloRubianes> armar un plan
<PabloRubianes> saben algo?
<PabloRubianes> llegaron cosas de canonical 
<PabloRubianes> 2 de estas http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=624
<virusuy> uhhhh!!
<PabloRubianes> de estos http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<PabloRubianes> de estos http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=722
<PabloRubianes> un libro oficial en ingles
<PabloRubianes> y creo que dos de estas http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=736
<virusuy> los pegotines y cosos pa portar pendrive vieneron muchos ?
<PabloRubianes> si creo que los porta pendrives son como 50
<PabloRubianes> y hay como 25 planchas de pegotines
<PabloRubianes> le llegaron a capeluto no hable bien con el
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> back to work
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: plan de ?
<PabloRubianes> mira tenemos dos horas
<PabloRubianes> yo creo que hay que meter una charla de traduccion y otra de wiki
<virusuy> bien
<PabloRubianes> cosas que se pueden hacer sin conocimientos tecnicos
<PabloRubianes> aparte de esto que mas podemos hacer?
<virusuy> alguan charlita rapida
<virusuy> previa a esas
<virusuy> sobre lo que se viene en 11.04
<virusuy> como para "hacer boca"
<virusuy> y ademas dejar 2 pc con 11.04 beta
<virusuy> como pa probar y boludear con unity
<magu42> a mi me van a disculpar pero aún no entiendo el global jam , aunque ayer PabloRubianes me lo explicaste,  si fuera un ubuntu day me quedaba mas claro
<magu42> me preocupa que sea de solo dos horas, mucha gente tendrá mas que eso de omnibus de ida y vuelta
<magu42> y le dará perza ir
<PabloRubianes> puede ser
<PabloRubianes> pero es el horario que conseguimos el museo con wifi gratis
<magu42> se me ocurre eso ahora mientras voy leyendo
<PabloRubianes> la cuestion del global jam es mas que nada estar alineados con la comunidad mundial
<PabloRubianes> tambien hay que hacer una charla de reportar errores
<PabloRubianes> el global jam es como el ultimo intento de tener un testeo intensivo de la beta antes de que salga. tambien arreglar errores pero no tenemos todavia la formacion para hacer esa parte
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: pero es muy poco tiempo
<virusuy> 2hrs es poco
<magu42> cualquier linuxero que se precie, ni calentó el pico   jaja
<PabloRubianes> mira que en el pasado estuvimos 4 y a la media hora no habia nada para hacer
<PabloRubianes> tenemos que agarrar ritmo con estos eventos raros
<magu42> entonces puede ser un taller
<PabloRubianes> aparte no se que cantidad de gente ira
<magu42> sin que sea tan formal como dar charlas?
<PabloRubianes> siendo honestos desde el verano no tenemos casi actividad en el sitio
<magu42> sip
<magu42> desde el freedomday no hubo nada,   creo
<PabloRubianes> el evento de charla esparcimiento y charlas va a ser el lanzamiento de 11.04
<magu42> ahh bien
<PabloRubianes> ahora creo que con dos horas, explicando como editar wiki, traducir y reportar errores da
<PabloRubianes> y queda bien que hicimos algo
<PabloRubianes> no es lo mas llamativo pero para empezar esta bien
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> che, PabloRubianes si queres yo doy la charla de lo nuevo en 11.04
<magu42> ahhhhh   ahora caigo!
<PabloRubianes> virusuy: cuando? en el global jam o en la fiesta?
<virusuy> En ambas
<PabloRubianes> para ahora no tengo problema
<magu42> lo que pasa que la mayoria de los que va, sino todos , saben  editar wiki,  y reportar errores
<PabloRubianes> la de la fiesta luego vemos como hacemos
<magu42> traducir ya es otra cosa
<PabloRubianes> me parece bien que alguien mas empiece a hablar 
<PabloRubianes> magu42: todos saben editar wiki, pero la wiki de uruguay solo la editamos asterismo y yo
<virusuy> estaria bueno armar en esta charla 2 partes
<virusuy> 1) lo nuevo en ubuntu con 11.04
<virusuy> 2) lo nuevo en ubuntu-uy con 11.04
<PabloRubianes> necesitamos que la gente se involucre
<magu42> entonces?
<magu42> ahh ta
<virusuy> cosas que se empiezan a hacer , por ejemplo con darle mas bola a los eventos internac.
<PabloRubianes> los eventos internacionales los hacemos todos
<PabloRubianes> pero la parte de ubuntu-uy me parece que tiene que ser una charla entre todos
<PabloRubianes> a ver que podemos hacer para fomentar no ser siempre los mismos
<PabloRubianes> no es que me moleste pero....
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> bueh, voy viendo que armo
<virusuy> una charla cortita.. 30 min
<virusuy> como mucho
<PabloRubianes> entonces hacemos asi
<virusuy> o menos
<PabloRubianes> a las 5 arrancas vos con lo nuevo de 11.04
<PabloRubianes> tipo 20-30
<PabloRubianes> despues de ahi podemos hacer la charla de mejoras para ubuntu-uy a ver que sale
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> 10 K
<PabloRubianes> ahi ya tenemos una hora
<PabloRubianes> no_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<virusuy> deberiamos
<virusuy> se
<magu42> eduardoR que mete y mete , no querrá  entrarle ?
<PabloRubianes> en la otra hora podemos hacer que se formen grupos de trabajo y creen algo
<PabloRubianes> un tutorial en la wiki, una traduccion o testear natty
<PabloRubianes> con un espiritu mas global jam
<virusuy> claro
<PabloRubianes> eduardor es consejal desde setiembre no te enteraste magu42 ?
<virusuy> yo toy pal de testing
<magu42> si por eso
<PabloRubianes> virusuy: son propuestas pero lo que salga
<magu42> no estuve activo un año pero nunca dejé de leer el sitio :-)
<PabloRubianes> me parece muy bien
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> bueno les parece proponer esto el martes?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: se.. es buena esa idea
<virusuy> Me parece
<magu42> y talvez alguien más se prenda
<PabloRubianes> y hay que hacer el panfleto, asi hacemos promocion
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si consigo algo en spreadubuntu
<PabloRubianes> asi es solo cambiar el texto
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: che, vos podes traer cosas del shop de canonical, pagandolas , obviamente
<PabloRubianes> supongo nunca traje, pero todos pueden
<PabloRubianes> te lo mandan por correo
<virusuy> se, pero seale un egg
<PabloRubianes> a mi me sale lo mismo jeje
<PabloRubianes> las cosas son de buena calidad no es tan caro...
<PabloRubianes> dentro de todo
<magu42> es muy caro el envio,  los productos se podrian comprar,  son levemente mas caros que similares aqui
<magu42> pero el envio te  mata
<PabloRubianes> no se cuanto sale en envio
<PabloRubianes> pero de amazon son 4 dolares
<PabloRubianes> debe ser mas o menos 
<magu42> alguien comento en el foro por los stickers
<PabloRubianes> cuanto te cobraban?
<magu42> las planchas eran baratas pero el envio no
<magu42> no fui yo
<magu42> alguien lo comentaba en el foro , no recuerdo quien
<PabloRubianes> mira que el envio sale lo mismo comprando una plancha o una mochila
<PabloRubianes> es fijo
<PabloRubianes> si compras dos pegotines es caro si compras 2 remeras y una mochila no
<magu42> ups,  eso cambiaria todo,  hay un buzo polar que me tiene caliente hace años,  voy a averiguar bien :-)
<PabloRubianes> si fijate
<PabloRubianes> porque el lio es si compras algo muy barato
<magu42> este  http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=708
<magu42> y este http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=648
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> el segundo esta bueno
<magu42> sip , me gustan mas las polo que las tshit,  toy medio veterano  jaja
<magu42> volviendo al topic,  quedaron de acuerdo virusuy PabloRubianes en lo  que plantear el martes no?
<PabloRubianes> las tshirts estan buenas a lde maverick ajaaesta genial no se a quien voy a tener que golpear para quedarme con una de las que vinieron... jj
<PabloRubianes> magu42: yo si...
<PabloRubianes> vos virusuy ?
<PabloRubianes> a mi me gusto que hable virusuy asi le damos cabida a gente nueva de fuera del consejo
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ los ubuntu member elijen primero !!   jaja
<PabloRubianes> naaa a mi me dieron una ya
<magu42> entonces nada!!   sorteese
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: se!
<PabloRubianes> magu42: con pablo dijimos de rifarlas (las dos remeras y los dos gorros) al final de la fiesta
<PabloRubianes> para los que se queden todo el evento
<PabloRubianes> cada remera sale 350...
<PabloRubianes> :S
<magu42> bien   jeje
<virusuy> y si
<virusuy> puede ser
<virusuy> tipo.. rifa o tipo sorteo ?
<magu42> pcapeluto , lei en la lista de flisol que andaba con mononucleosis ,  está mejor?
<magu42> creo que los integrantes del consejo deberian decidir como hacer eso, no?
<PabloRubianes> si esta mejor pero estuvo muy jodido
<magu42> perdón , esas cosas vinieron para ubuntu uruguay o te las mandaron a vos como member?
<magu42> ahh  me alegro
<PabloRubianes> no no son del grupo
<PabloRubianes> por ser oficiales
<magu42> entonces el consejo, me parece a mi 
<PabloRubianes> a mi por ser member me dieron un mail @ubuntu.com, 2gb en people.ubuntu.com, me dejan escribir en planet.ubuntu.com y tengo cartelitos en mi perfil de forums y launchpad
<magu42> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> y unas tarjetas de negocios con el logo de ubuntu
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: yo quiero ser un member.. algun dia lo sere
<virusuy> con laburo
<magu42> apa!!  eso es otra cosa!!   ese logo no lo puede usar cualquiera ,   está registrado
<PabloRubianes> magu42: lamento pero la polo que queres sale 650 con envio y todo
<PabloRubianes> magu42: por ser member tengo permiso
 * magu42  llora
<PabloRubianes> virusuy: yo tambien quiero trabajar en canonical :P
<magu42> si claro por eso te lo decia
<PabloRubianes> y virusuy member puede ser cualquiera solo hay que encarar haciendo cosas no es para iluminados
<PabloRubianes> el sabado te explico mas si queres serlo te puedo dar una mano
<magu42> si , me acuerdo cuando a vos te nombraron y todo el trabajo anterior
<magu42> yo fui uno de los que habló maravillas de vos 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: dale
<PabloRubianes> jaja me acuerdo
<virusuy> seria buenisimo
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> y mas con tu exp
<virusuy> quiero meterme a empaquetar
<PabloRubianes> virusuy: aparte conosco a los que te eligen :-) se pueden hacer unas llamadas antes :P
<magu42> pahhhh   , salió cortando grueso don virusuy !!!
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> si vas a hacerlo hacelo bien
<magu42> sip
<magu42> virusuy⟿ +1
<virusuy> vamos a ver si le metemos pilas
<virusuy> este año
<virusuy> por lo menos empaquetar 1 paquete
<virusuy> obviamente mantenerlo
<PabloRubianes> con launchpad y bazaar es facil
<PabloRubianes> ademas ahora esta groundcontrol
<PabloRubianes> que ayuda
<PabloRubianes> la mochila que es lo que me tienen enfermo sale 2100 :'(
<magu42> ups,  tendrás que comprar una aqui e imprimirla acá con transfer
<PabloRubianes> si pero esa hasta en el forro tiene logos de ubuntu... esta divina
<magu42> entonces habrá que hacer el esfuerzo algún día.
<PabloRubianes> aparte vi una ya... con mas fotos y esta brutal
 * magu42 piensa que ha visto polo´s por casi 650 en cualquier shopping
<magu42> y se le está yendo el susto, aunque su esposa después lo asesine
<PabloRubianes> y no dicen ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> jajjajaa
<magu42> esta si     http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=648
<PabloRubianes> hay algo que es seguro las cosas que he tenido en la mano, son de terrible calidad
<PabloRubianes> vi gorras, remeras
<PabloRubianes> mucho mejores que las remeras de marca que te venden a 1000
<magu42> y te aseguro que no me voy a cruzar con otra igual por la calle  jaja
<PabloRubianes> eso no me molesta... 
<magu42> y con tu mochila menos  
<magu42> lastima que no haya una tienda de canonical en sudamerica 
<PabloRubianes> si pero el envio iba a ser maso lo mismo
<virusuy> Take it as it comes - THe doors, cover by ramones : +1
<magu42> no si mandás un contenedor lleno via fluvial
<magu42> por eso te decia una tienda de canonical, no uno de nosotros
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ no encuentro como hacer para saber el envio desde acá http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=648
<PabloRubianes> tenes que loguearte
<magu42> ahh
<PabloRubianes> y despues pones add to cart
<PabloRubianes> despues checkout
<PabloRubianes> y ahi te deja elegir si pagas envio lento o rapido
<PabloRubianes> 13 dolares era
<PabloRubianes> la vas a comprar?
<magu42> lo estoy pensando seriamente
<PabloRubianes> yo tambien
<PabloRubianes> tenes como pagarlo?
<magu42> no llegé a esa parte , tengo un 3g :-(
<magu42> pero con paypal supongo
<PabloRubianes> digo tarjeta internacional
<PabloRubianes> si paypal agarra
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo paypal y nunca lo use
<magu42> tarjeta internacional no , pero paypal uso la de mi hermano
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a domir... que si sigo asi de envenenado me pido la polo o una remera de suricata :p
<magu42> pucha , a mi me dá $ 694.98......    700 mangos una remera
 * magu42 lo sigue pensando
<magu42> y tambien se va a dormir,  son casi las 2 am
<PabloRubianes> a mi me dio 665
<PabloRubianes> pero depende del tipo de cambio
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<PabloRubianes> que pasen bien
<magu42> nas noches gente!!
<PabloRubianes> nos vemos
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-27
<virusuy> buenas!
<PabloRubianes> hola virusuy voy a comer... saludos
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: vaya, hablamos a la vuelta
<virusuy> magu42: como andas?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ bien y vos?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ 21 años con novia, sabado,  que haces acá?  jaja
<virusuy> magu42: mi novia ta jugando a un juego
<virusuy> y no somos de salir tampoco
<virusuy> somos mas reservados , y pasamos encerrados..escuchando musica, mirando tele o nerdeando en la PC
<magu42> ta bien,  pero es raro
<virusuy> se... somos raros, 
<virusuy> nos encata casi la misma musica.. la pc, los comics, y big bang theory :-P
<virusuy> ah, ahora ella tiene ntoebook tambien y me pidio que le instale ubuntu
<virusuy> y windows solo para jugar
<magu42> pahh  es como un amigo pero mujer jeje    le gustan los comics , la pc y big bang theory!!!!
<magu42> yo a mi esposa le hablo de pc´s y me mira como si le hablara del acelerador de hadrones
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> vos te reis pero es en serio,  y mi hija es peor, porque usa ubuntu y me bardea porque uso debian , dice que es feo
<virusuy> jajaja tu botija usa ubuntu, que cool eso
<magu42> no le queda otra ,  llevo años de adoctrinamiento  :-)
<virusuy> q edad tiene ?
<magu42> aunque el notebook tiene doble booteo y no entra nunca en win
<magu42> 14
<magu42> se lo dejo por las dudas , pero no lo necesita , hace sus trabajos para el liceo en ubuntu y sabe bien en que formatos llevarlos
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> buenisimo che, sta bueno que use ubuntu
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> yo con mi novia tambien
<virusuy> google docs y a otra cosa
<virusuy> pero antes ooffice nunca me fallo
<magu42> ahora hacen todo en red, juegos, chatea con sus amigas en facebook y el open office anda al pelo
<virusuy> che, ando buscando una mesa comun, onda oficina, media barata pa usar como escritorio de pc
<virusuy> vos no cnoes a alguien qeu tenga?
<magu42> no, ando medio en la misma, buscando algo medio esquinero para ella y asi sacarla de mi escritorio :-)
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> eso mismo
<virusuy> algo esquinero medio barato
<virusuy> pero lo suficientemente grande como para meter 2 sillas y 2 notebooks
<magu42> nahh  tiene buena onda conmigo, pero si la puedo rajar de acá mejor
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<magu42> hola
<PabloRubianes> como andan?
<magu42> que les pasa a los jovenes!!!  23:34 de sabado  y andan por aca?  jaja
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ sigue con novia?
 * magu42 deja de bromear para no herir suceptibilidades  ☺
 * virusuy esta contento, el martes tiene telefono fijo instalado y supone que la semana proxima ya va a tener internet adsl fijo con conexion descente !!
 * virusuy ademas esta gestionando la baja de su horrible servicio 3g :-)
<pcapeluto> buenas buenas
<magu42> holas
<pcapeluto> que tal?
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ ayer le preguntaba a Rubianes por vos , porque supe que estuviste embromado, me dijo que andas bien
<pcapeluto> estoy mejor si... por suerte, pero me dejó un poco lejos de la comunidad
<virusuy> pcapeluto: mononucleosis lei por aca
<virusuy> puede ser?
<magu42> es como una especie de hepatitis no?
<virusuy> magu42: es como un virus (no jokes) al baso
<pcapeluto> Si, mononucleosis y Citomegalovirus.... todo junto
<magu42> ahh  no es al higado es al bazo  por ahi andaba la cosa
<pcapeluto> Si, se me agrando el bazo salado... fue cmplicado el tema
<PabloRubianes> magu42: si sigo
<virusuy> pcapeluto: y ese aumento de bazo lleva a ... ?
<virusuy> vomitos ?
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ entonces que hace por acá , en vez de irse de farra con ella!!!  :-)
<PabloRubianes> magu42: se fue a piriapolis por el finde
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ jajaja  te dejo de garpe
<PabloRubianes> che pcapeluto te presento al expositor del global jam
<pcapeluto> El aumento del bazo lleva a....  + RIP +
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto: con usted virusuy 
<pcapeluto> Opaaaa-... que buenooo
<virusuy> :-D
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto: estuvimos viendo unos horarios tentativos
<PabloRubianes> algo como:
<pcapeluto> a ver... cuenten
<PabloRubianes> de 5 a 530 Virus con lo nuevo de ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> de 530 a 6, charla abierta de como mejorar nuestra comunidad
<PabloRubianes> y de 6 a 7 los que vayan se juntan a hacer algo relacionado a testeo documentacion o traduccion
<PabloRubianes> y nos vamos
<pcapeluto> Ah muy bueno!!!
<pcapeluto> Vamos a peliarnos por Unity y GnomeShell?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: lo mio puede ser mas corto inclsuvie.. 
<virusuy> no tengo dramas con el tiempo
<PabloRubianes> no... aca se usa unity y se acabo si queres gnomeshell usa fedora :P
<PabloRubianes> virusuy: mas o menos
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAAJJAAJAJ
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<PabloRubianes> Mark es dios!
<PabloRubianes> Mark es dios!
<PabloRubianes> Mark es dios!
<PabloRubianes> Mark es dios!
<PabloRubianes> Mark es dios!
<pcapeluto> JAJJJAJAJAJAAJ
<pcapeluto> Hoy hicieron varias actualizaciones, pero sigue haciendome problemas en algunas cosas
<PabloRubianes> si?
<PabloRubianes> que bueno
<PabloRubianes> ahora voy a ver si lo actualizo desde el pendrive
<pcapeluto> Ahora..... como nos van a acosar en la fiesta lanzamiento !!!!
<pcapeluto> quién muestra las novedades este año?
<PabloRubianes> eso lo vamos a tener que decidir luego...
<PabloRubianes> despues del flisol tenemos casi un mes para hacer el mejor lanzamiento hasta la fecha
<pcapeluto> jajajjaj vas a esperar si se hace más estable el Unity?
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> el sabado de ma;ana voy a instalar el beta
<PabloRubianes> y listo yo estoy conforme
<PabloRubianes> y me gusta unity
 * PabloRubianes esta medio loco
<pcapeluto> AJAJAJAJJAAJJAAJAJJJA
<pcapeluto> Si, yo voy tomándole gustito
<pcapeluto> Si, la semana que viene tenemos el primer Beta
<PabloRubianes> lo que si... no podes tener unity y docky a la vez... es lo mismo
<PabloRubianes> pero en otro lado
<PabloRubianes> el jueves no?
<pcapeluto> Mmmmm... son un tanto diferentes, Docky admite applets
<PabloRubianes> unity los va a admitir luego de que salga la 11.4
<PabloRubianes> no lo dejaron ahora pero el desarollo esta casi hecho
<pcapeluto> Pero no le cambian de lugar :(
<PabloRubianes> para la 11.10 estan todos pasado
<PabloRubianes> vos queres una mac...
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJAJJA
<PabloRubianes> gastate esos 2000 dolares no seas pichi
<PabloRubianes> y te quedas contento con la manzanita
<pcapeluto> Me compro un Hackintosh 
<pcapeluto> Si el de Docky sigue laburando para Canonical va a quedar lindo el asunto
<pcapeluto> Por el momento solo tengo dos críticas al Unity, dejando de lado la estabilidad claro está,... es un Alpha
<PabloRubianes> aparte el de docky y unity es el mismo loco
<pcapeluto> Una es el Menú de aplicaciones y lugares, es un tanto descolocante que cada vez que quiero buscar una aplicación
<pcapeluto> tengo que abrir la ventana del Dash
<ferpabe> hola
<ferpabe> buenas noches
<pcapeluto> Antes se pasaba sobre el menú correspondiente y aparecían las aplicaciones
<ferpabe> necesito una ayuda
<PabloRubianes> hola ferpabe 
<pcapeluto> Buenas noches ferpabe
<ferpabe> hola pablo 
<ferpabe> como estas
<ferpabe> tengo una consulta
<ferpabe> quiero probar linux sin instalar en la maquina,como puedo hacerlo???
<ferpabe> hola
<pcapeluto> Te descargas la ISO de Ubuntu Desktop Edition y al iniciar el PC desde el CD te levanta todo el sistema sin tocar el disco duro
<ferpabe> con un pendrive tambien puede ser??
<pcapeluto> Si, también, pero tenés que crearlo siempre desde una imagen ISO, desde la que descargas de internet
<pcapeluto> En nuestro sitio están los enlaces al torrent de descarga
<PabloRubianes> y en la iso esta el programa para hacer la imagen del pendrive creo
<pcapeluto> Creo que si....
<magu42> ferpabe⟿ instalas unetbootin para windows y con la iso ya descargada haces un pendrive booteable
<pcapeluto> También
<PabloRubianes> si esta el usbcreator.exe
<pcapeluto> Unetbootin está bueno
<pcapeluto> Como ves tenés de donde elegir
<magu42> ferpabe⟿ de aqui    http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ferpabe> no tendre problemas,yo actualmente tengo windows 7 64 bits????
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> va el problema es tener windows :P
<pcapeluto> No no... para nada, no te toca el disco duro
<pcapeluto> AJAJJAJJAAJ seguro, el problema ya lo tenés
<pcapeluto> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> pero no hace nada corre contra el pendrive
<ferpabe> ok gracias voy a intentarlo pero hay muchas versiones,cual me aconsejan ustedes bajar?? 
<pcapeluto> La 10.10 Desktop Edition
<ferpabe> solo descargo y lugo???disculpen que pregunte demasiado pero mis conocimientos en informatica son muy basicos
<ferpabe> solo descargo y luego que hago??
<pcapeluto> Cuando descargues la ISO te bajás el UnetBootin y lo ejecutas, te va a preguntar donde está la ISO y que pongas el pendrive
<PabloRubianes> despues tenes que usar el programa para hacer pendrives de arranque
<pcapeluto> cuando inicie el proceso te graba en el Pendrive y luego solo tenés que iniciar desde ese pendrive
<PabloRubianes> tenes un pendrive de mas de 2 gb?
<ferpabe> siii
<ferpabe> tengo si de 4 
<pcapeluto> ah si... eso, tiene que ser un pendrive igual o  más de 2Gb
<magu42> ferpabe⟿ recuerda que algunas cosas no van a funcionar porque no vienen pre instaladas en ubuntu por ser privativas y tenemos que instalarlas despues , pero en un  liveusb o livedvd no están,  igual te sirve para probar de que se trata
<virusuy> bueno
<virusuy> se lleno de gente
<virusuy> me baño y vuelvo a hablar sobre la charla para la global jam
<pcapeluto> Si dale.... yo también tengo que ir a ducharme
<pcapeluto> Que cantidad de gente que hay para un Sábado
<EduardoR> jaja, hooolaaa
<pcapeluto> No hay plata que tan todos en la casa?
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> vuelvo en 10
 * virusuy is away: AFK !!!
<pcapeluto> EduardoR como anda?
<ferpabe> bueno muchas gracias voy a intentarlo saludos
<EduardoR> morfando....
<pcapeluto> Dale  ferpabe, contanos luego como te fue
<EduardoR> pero con la otra mano chateo
<EduardoR> vió la propuesta de charla para flisol?
<PabloRubianes> multitasking
<EduardoR> hola hola
<magu42> ferpabe⟿ esto te puede servir      http://stopmonopolio.blogspot.com/2009/02/tutorial-de-unetbootin-para-instalacion.html
<EduardoR> Estuve buscando info en el sitio de Ubuntu.org.uy de documentos y guias, y encontré arqueología pura
<EduardoR> ...  Completísima lista de repositorios para Ubuntu Edgy
<EduardoR> ... Instalar Scanner Escaner Benq 5300 y otros en Ubuntu Kubuntu Xubuntu 7.04
<EduardoR> ... Instalar Xfce 4.4.1 en Ubuntu Kubuntu Xubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<EduardoR> están para el museo de los documentos
<EduardoR> en esa época se laburaba de veras :P
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<PabloRubianes> fue antes de que yo llegara eso
<EduardoR> bueno, estoy armando con cassinelli algo actualizado
<PabloRubianes> mi primer ubuntu fue 8.04
<EduardoR> para hacer unos videos
<EduardoR> arrancando de cero, pero con pinta 10.04  y 10.10
<EduardoR> se van a poner viejos en seguida, pero por lo menos el logo va a ser actual
<PabloRubianes> los videos tiene que ser de 11.04 videos de unity
<EduardoR> todavía no estamos tan de vanguardia, pero la isea es poder hacer upgrade
<EduardoR> yo lo mostraría aparte, como el KDE, FXCE, y LXDE
<EduardoR> la idea es sacarlo antes de, luego vemos de re-editarlo
 * virusuy is back (gone 00:12:07)
<EduardoR> Instalación de Ubuntu por varios métodos y la posterior puesta a punto, para el uso diario en la selva de cemento informática en que vivimos. Actualizaciones de seguridad, PPAs, Codecs, Plugins de Firefox, OpenOffice, GIMP, Inkscape y otros. 
<EduardoR> descripción de la charla para flisol
<EduardoR> y al finásl de la descripción agregé despues: Instalaciones masivas para centros de estudio o empresas.
<EduardoR> esto también puede que ser para Global Jam, aunque menos elemental
<EduardoR> Ojo, no es lo mismo lo de la charla, con los videotutoriales, pero tiene cierto parecido
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: eso puede ser para el lanzamiento
<PabloRubianes> para el global jam eso no es tema
<pcapeluto> Acá toy ya---
<pcapeluto> Si, la verdad que hay videos viejitos
<EduardoR> es verdad
<virusuy> voy armando la charla para el 2 ?
<pcapeluto> Yo estaba  pensando en algo que puede ser interesante para plantearlo en el Global Jam
<pcapeluto> y puede servir para potenciar la comunidad
<pcapeluto> Se relaciona con los videos también
<pcapeluto> Podemos crear un canal en Youtube
<PabloRubianes> virusuy: si
<pcapeluto> y subir video tutoriales todos a un mismo lugar
<pcapeluto> pero además....
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> esta bueno eso
<pcapeluto> Tenía la idea de crear algo así como un VideoBug
<pcapeluto> Es decir
<pcapeluto> Mucha gente pregunta sobre algo que cuesta imaginarlo
<PabloRubianes> lo podemos subir a vimeo o youtube
<pcapeluto> hay que hacernos la idea de que quiere decir
<pcapeluto> entonces si la persona pudiera fácilmente (script u otro método) capturar en video la falla en el momento que sucede
<pcapeluto> a nosotros nos resultaría más fácil ayudarlo
<pcapeluto> mirá... escribiste una letra minúscula... te faltó el guión... etc. etc.
<pcapeluto> O simplemente tener una descripción clara del error
<EduardoR> voy entendiendo
<pcapeluto> yo tengo problemas por ejemplo con la pantalla de Unity
<pcapeluto> pero no encuentro las palabras para describirla
<pcapeluto> y además el video es Multilenguaje
<pcapeluto> cualquiera que lo vea lo entiende, así sea ruso, la falla se ve
<pcapeluto> Entonces, nosotros podríamos tener un sector en el sitio donde se posteene esas fallas y se pueda responder con una solución
<pcapeluto> o responder incluso con otro video
<EduardoR> estoy pensando en la problemática de alguien intentando grabar el error
<pcapeluto> Por eso decía que debería existir un script o algo que lo haga
<pcapeluto> Que llame al grabador de escritorio por ejemplo
<EduardoR> involucra varios problemas a resolver
<pcapeluto> luego la persona sube al sitio ese video
<EduardoR> siempre que el problema no sea Internet
<pcapeluto> Y por que no?
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a ir a dormir
<PabloRubianes> saludos.. hasta ma;ana 
<EduardoR> vaya vaya
<pcapeluto> Nos vemos PabloRubianes
<pcapeluto> descansá
<PabloRubianes> me toy cayendo
<pcapeluto> Imaginate esto EduardoR
<pcapeluto> Tenemos varias preguntas sobre Internet
<pcapeluto> que no puedo conectarme, que anda lento etc. etc.
<pcapeluto> Esas preguntas las hace desde alguna parte
<EduardoR> si, muchas
<pcapeluto> Bueno
<pcapeluto> El video se graba sin Internet
<pcapeluto> luego va a donde Si tiene intenet y lo sube
<EduardoR> el problema si graba media hora de error
<pcapeluto> igual que hace la pregunta escrita
<pcapeluto> No claro....
<EduardoR> a donde lo subiría?
<EduardoR> porque un video, lo tiene que subir a youtube por lo menos
<pcapeluto> Eso es lo que quería ver bien... a Youtube o alguno de esos servicios
<pcapeluto> por eso la idea de crear un Canal
<EduardoR> en el Drupal, no hay límites para eso?
<pcapeluto> En Drupal no podemos hacerlo
<EduardoR> a un canal pueden postear terceros?
<pcapeluto> nos quedamos sin espacio en el servidor a los 3 días
<EduardoR> si, por eso
<pcapeluto> lo del Canal no se si pueden,... pero Facebook si
<pcapeluto> por decir alguno
<pcapeluto> No se Vimeo
<pcapeluto> Tendríamos que buscar algo de eso, es como una red social el sistema
<EduardoR> si, el video de la camiseta , lo subi a facebook y fue perfecto
<virusuy> EduardoR: link !
<pcapeluto> Por eso... podemos usar Facebook para eso
<virusuy> pcapeluto: tengo algo que seria similiar
<virusuy> y te va a gustar
<virusuy> dejame buscarlo
<virusuy> es un proyecto de jonobacon
<pcapeluto> opa
<pcapeluto> que bueno
<EduardoR> el video lo subí al muro de Ubuntu Uruguay en Facebook
<EduardoR> no es de Youtuve , es de Facebook
<pcapeluto> Si si... facebook te deja
<virusuy> EduardoR: lo voy a ver
<virusuy> pcapeluto: te cuento
<virusuy> imaginate un "chat"
<virusuy> dnode estamos nostors, que hacemos "soporte"
<virusuy> la gente entra y dice "ahhh me pasa esto bla bla bla"
<virusuy> vos "tomas control remoto con su permiso"
<virusuy> y lo solucionas
<virusuy> LISTO ! todos felices
<pcapeluto> Si si .... pero eso ya es para $$$ jjejeeje
<EduardoR> depende de muchas cosas
<virusuy> ahhhh
<virusuy> :-S
<EduardoR> si es trivial, si, pero si es complejo, ya e$ otra cosa
<EduardoR> lo que importa si el arreglo es instructivo
<EduardoR> si el arreglarlo, sirve y queda grabado de forma que sirva a otros
<virusuy> y puede ser
<virusuy> dejame revisar el proyecto
<virusuy> porque no recuerdo ni siquiera el nombre
<EduardoR> arreglar a cualquier vago que solo viene a que le arreglen las cosas que rompió , va a joder mas que promover comunidad
<pcapeluto> Claro.... por eso
<EduardoR> pero es un tema de ajustarlo
<pcapeluto> Avivados hay en todas partes
<EduardoR> es como ir de enfermo al Clínicas...
<pcapeluto> pero se entiende la idea verdad?
<EduardoR> llevás sus emorroides, y todos los alumnos te van a hacer el tacto
<pcapeluto> Ni me digas que a mi me atendieron en el Clínicas por la mononucleosis
<EduardoR> opsss
<pcapeluto> Todos me pasaban a tocar los ganglios.... eran como 7 manoseandome
<virusuy> pcapeluto: jajajaja
<virusuy> era una violacion a los gangleos
<EduardoR> no puedo mas............
<pcapeluto> Si si tal cual
<pcapeluto> Fui ultrajado por estudiantes de medicina
<EduardoR> bueno, imaginate a un pinta pidiendo que le arregles la bajadas de la porneta
<virusuy> saben lo que estaria bueno
<virusuy> un podcast entre varios integrantes de las comunidades de SL de uruguay
<EduardoR> aqui el video se salta u n poquito, ven??
<EduardoR> ya propuse eso y al final arrugué , solito
<EduardoR> pero claro que si, me prendo por supuesto
<EduardoR> libercharua fue pionero en audio
<EduardoR> pero se aburrió de que nadie lo escuchaba
<EduardoR> cuando le dije que lo había escuchado me dijo: "Eras vos????"
<pcapeluto> jajjajja es jodido eso porque deben coincidir muchos usuarios en línea
<EduardoR> de hecho estoy abriendo el Miró si hay algo 
<EduardoR> no, para nada, se baja cuando sea
<EduardoR> lo jodido es donde alojarlo 
<EduardoR> si es pesado, pero hay sitios que aguantan
<EduardoR> lo importante sería hacer un hilo de posts donde la gente proponga Podcasts buenos, en español y del tema SL
<EduardoR> y hacer la lista , como tiene Tanconectados.com, con los podcast uruguayos (de todos los temas)
<EduardoR> ya vuelvo....
<EduardoR> volví, virusuy, ¿tenes podcast que estés siguiendo? 
<EduardoR> Paribanú nos había ofrecido para hcerlo en la radio de la Faq. de Sicología
<EduardoR> volví
<EduardoR> donde quedan los logs de la sesión de chat?
<pcapeluto> Ya te digo
<pcapeluto> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/
<EduardoR> interesante, lo voy a marcar pal futuro 
<virusuy> EduardoR: sigo FLOSS WEEKLY, POSOL y RadioLevelup
<virusuy> nomas
<EduardoR> Tuxinfo?
<EduardoR> yo me aburrí un poco, y está quieto ahora
<virusuy> tuxinfo cada 2x3
<virusuy> pero me embola la calidad que tienen
<virusuy> para grabar, parece que grabara yo en casa con un microfono
<virusuy> cuando escucho podcast me gusta que se escuchen bien, con buena calidad
<virusuy> y en preferencia que quien hable sepa del tema
<virusuy> los mejores podcast son los de leo laporte en www.twit.tv
<EduardoR> Posol, Odaiba tambien
<virusuy> tiene una serie de podcast que esta bajo su "red" de podcasts que con de altisima calidad, tanto sonora, como de información
<pcapeluto> El tema con los podcast de audio es ese justamente... hay que escuchar
<EduardoR> pero a veces escuchoi un poco y me embola y lo corto 
<pcapeluto> Por eso apunté en un principio al video
<EduardoR> es que con lo fotogénicos que somos, estamos fritos
<EduardoR> si lo que mostramos es el fondo de pantalla, bueno, asi si :)
<EduardoR> la idea es mostrar cosas, no mostrarnos, no?
<EduardoR> porque charla de boliche como tuxinfo, de 2 horas, no aguanta nadie
<pcapeluto> Claro, la idea es poder mostrar algo en el escritorio...
<pcapeluto> incluso si con la cámara te filmas pequeñito abajo como se hace en muchos lados
<EduardoR> puede ser
<EduardoR> en realidad, como es editado, es mas posible
<pcapeluto> No es editado
<pcapeluto> abren cheese
<EduardoR> la otra es hacer con streaming grabando y retorno con chat
<pcapeluto> y lo dejan a un costadito mientras graban el escritorio
<pcapeluto> Ojo que si queremos podemos usar Ustream para juntarnos todos para dar una charla virtual
<pcapeluto> Podemos estar 3 o 4 al mismo tiempo desde una web
<EduardoR> lo del Global JAm habría que grabarlo
<pcapeluto> Incluso eso puede quedar grabado
<EduardoR> essso
<pcapeluto> Ustream te permite dejar grabado lo que transmitiste en sus servidores
<EduardoR> Aunque ponele que si hay chachara entre charlas o al final, lo editemos en versión compacta
<pcapeluto> No se, estaría bueno quizás proponer un día tener un "evento" de responder dudas desde la web, nos preguntan por chat y respondemos desde la cámara
<EduardoR> porque grabamos 2 horas y de conferencia interesante habría 1 hora quizás, el resto es esperar a que venga pcapeluto....
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJa
<pcapeluto> Maldito
<pcapeluto> Para eso debería haber una persona encargada de la grabación y listo
<virusuy> bueno
<virusuy> les presente a mi nuevo bot de irc
<EduardoR> si, ya todos diero un paso atrás
<virusuy> botito
<virusuy> botito es un bot de irc que basicamente no hace mucha cosa
<virusuy> pero bueno
<botito> virusuy: Error: "es" is not a valid command.
<EduardoR> hola botito
<virusuy> es buen pibe
<virusuy> botito: hi!
<botito> virusuy: Error: "hi!" is not a valid command.
<virusuy> uh, sos medio boton botito eh!
<pcapeluto> Huuu botito habla inglés
<virusuy> !hello
<botito> virusuy: Error: "hello" is not a valid command.
<virusuy> !help
<botito> virusuy: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<virusuy> help hello
<pcapeluto> Me parece que botito se fumó algo
<virusuy> !help hello
<botito> virusuy: Error: There is no command "hello".
<virusuy> !rss
<botito> virusuy: Error: "rss" is not a valid command.
<EduardoR> botito: help help
<botito> EduardoR: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<virusuy> pera pera
<virusuy> pera que ya me calente
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJJAJA
<virusuy> veni botito, te voy a mostrar quien es el que manda
<pcapeluto> Corrieron a botito
<EduardoR> jaja
<virusuy> estos bots de ahora
<virusuy> madre mia
<virusuy> uno les da de comer
<virusuy> y ellos le agarran el codo, 
<virusuy> bueh, denme 10 min que viene botito recargado
<virusuy> taria bueno que botito , cuando se actualiza la pagina avise aca tipo "che, se actualizo la pagina ubuntu.org.uy
<virusuy> "
<virusuy> no ?
<EduardoR> cool
<pcapeluto> Como funciona ese tema con Botito
<pcapeluto> ?
<pcapeluto> Donde queda corriendo?
<virusuy> en un pc
<virusuy> con python
<virusuy> aguanta que botito ta descontrolado
<pcapeluto> ajajajaja
<virusuy> pc u otro dispositivo
<EduardoR> me encantaría tener un botito2 y hacer que dialogue con botito
<EduardoR> quizás llegan a alguna conclusión profunda
<virusuy> bueno, viene
<virusuy> !list
<botito> virusuy: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<virusuy> ahh
<virusuy> botito buen pibe sos ahora eh!
<botito> virusuy: Error: "buen" is not a valid command.
<virusuy> ta, tengo que hacer que responda solo con nick:
<EduardoR> botito hola
<botito> EduardoR: Error: "hola" is not a valid command.
<EduardoR> cuales son los comandos?
<pcapeluto> botito gay
<botito> pcapeluto: Error: "gay" is not a valid command.
<virusuy> !dic word
<botito> virusuy: Error: "dic" is not a valid command.
<pcapeluto> jajajajaajj
<virusuy> !dict weather
<EduardoR> !commands
<botito> virusuy: Error: "dict" is not a valid command.
<botito> EduardoR: Error: "commands" is not a valid command.
<virusuy> !list
<botito> virusuy: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<pcapeluto> bo... tito
<virusuy> !list User
<botito> virusuy: capabilities, changename, hostmask, hostmask add, hostmask list, hostmask remove, identify, list, register, set password, set secure, stats, unidentify, unregister, username, and whoami
<EduardoR> !channel
<botito> EduardoR: (channel [<channel>] <name> [<value>]) -- If <value> is given, sets the channel configuration variable for <name> to <value> for <channel>. Otherwise, returns the current channel configuration value of <name>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<virusuy> !list Admin
<botito> virusuy: capability add, capability remove, channels, ignore add, ignore list, ignore remove, join, nick, and part
<EduardoR> !whoami
<botito> EduardoR: I don't recognize you.
<virusuy> !dict random
<botito> virusuy: Error: "dict" is not a valid command.
<virusuy> !whoami
<botito> virusuy: I don't recognize you.
<virusuy> ta botito, si no reconoces a tu propio maestro
<virusuy> ta todo mal, veni pa aca guacho culo cagao
<EduardoR> !changename boton
<virusuy> !list Admin
<botito> virusuy: capability add, capability remove, channels, ignore add, ignore list, ignore remove, join, nick, and part
<virusuy> !list
<botito> virusuy: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<EduardoR> !changename boton
<virusuy> !list Misc
<botito> EduardoR: Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<botito> virusuy: apropos, help, last, list, more, ping, source, tell, and version
<virusuy> !load last
<botito> virusuy: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<virusuy> ups
<virus-uy> pera que botito ta reveldeway
<EduardoR> !list Config
<botito> EduardoR: channel, config, default, export, help, list, reload, and search
<EduardoR> !list channel
<botito> EduardoR: alert, ban add, ban list, ban remove, capability add, capability list, capability remove, capability set, capability setdefault, capability unset, cycle, dehalfop, deop, devoice, disable, enable, halfop, ignore add, ignore list, ignore remove, invite, kban, key, kick, limit, lobotomy add, lobotomy list, lobotomy remove, mode, moderate, nicks, op, unban, unmoderate, and voice
<virus-uy> !load limit
<botito> virus-uy: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<virus-uy> mira
<virus-uy> !whoami
<botito> virus-uy: virus-uy
<virus-uy> ahhh ahora si aprendiste 
<EduardoR> !whoami
<virus-uy> !load limit
<botito> EduardoR: I don't recognize you.
<botito> virus-uy: Error: No plugin named "limit" exists.
<virus-uy> !load channel
<botito> virus-uy: Error: Channel is already loaded.
<virus-uy> !help limit
<botito> virus-uy: (limit [<channel>] [<limit>]) -- Sets the channel limit to <limit>. If <limit> is 0, or isn't given, removes the channel limit. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<virus-uy> !list Misc
<botito> virus-uy: apropos, help, last, list, more, ping, source, tell, and version
<virus-uy> !help last
<EduardoR> !tell bobadas
<virus-uy> !ping
<botito> virus-uy: (last [--{from,in,on,with,without,regexp} <value>] [--nolimit]) -- Returns the last message matching the given criteria. --from requires a nick from whom the message came; --in requires a channel the message was sent to; --on requires a network the message was sent on; --with requires some string that had to be in the message; --regexp requires a regular expression the message (1 more message)
<botito> EduardoR: (tell <nick> <text>) -- Tells the <nick> whatever <text> is. Use nested commands to your benefit here.
<botito> pong
<virus-uy> !last PabloRubianes
<botito> virus-uy: (last [--{from,in,on,with,without,regexp} <value>] [--nolimit]) -- Returns the last message matching the given criteria. --from requires a nick from whom the message came; --in requires a channel the message was sent to; --on requires a network the message was sent on; --with requires some string that had to be in the message; --regexp requires a regular expression the message (1 more message)
<EduardoR> !tell virus-uy bobadas
<virus-uy> EduardoR: me manda un MP
<virus-uy> con "bobadas"
<EduardoR> jajaj
<virus-uy> dice "Eduardo me dijo que te dijiera bobadas"
<virus-uy> creo que funca offline
<virus-uy> !list Misc
<botito> virus-uy: apropos, help, last, list, more, ping, source, tell, and version
<virus-uy> !help apropos
<botito> virus-uy: (apropos <string>) -- Searches for <string> in the commands currently offered by the bot, returning a list of the commands containing that string.
<virus-uy> !help more
<botito> virus-uy: (more [<nick>]) -- If the last command was truncated due to IRC message length limitations, returns the next chunk of the result of the last command. If <nick> is given, it takes the continuation of the last command from <nick> instead of the person sending this message.
<virus-uy> !list
<botito> virus-uy: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<EduardoR> !mode
<botito> EduardoR: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-uy,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<EduardoR> !list Misc
<botito> EduardoR: apropos, help, last, list, more, ping, source, tell, and version
<EduardoR> !version
<botito> EduardoR: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<virus-uy> EduardoR: ahi tenes el framework de botito.. supybot
<EduardoR> tendrá un podcast?
<EduardoR> !source
<botito> EduardoR: My source is at http://supybot.com/
<EduardoR> si me tiraba todo el fuente de python, me moría de risa
<botito> Announcement from my owner (virus-uy): Me voy señores.. virus-uy es mi dueño y ahora merezco morir
<EduardoR> cool
<virus-uy> !log
<EduardoR> !list User
<botito> virus-uy: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<botito> EduardoR: capabilities, changename, hostmask, hostmask add, hostmask list, hostmask remove, identify, list, register, set password, set secure, stats, unidentify, unregister, username, and whoami
<virus-uy> tirale un !changename
<virus-uy> EduardoR: 
<virus-uy> !stats
<botito> virus-uy: I have 1 registered users with 0 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 0 admins.
<virus-uy> che, me llevo a botito a dormir
<EduardoR> !changename boton
<botito> EduardoR: Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<virus-uy> que lo voy a cambiar a español
<virus-uy> !quit
<virus-uy> ahh botito obediente
<EduardoR> genial
<virus-uy> voy a armarlo mejor
<virus-uy> con algunas funcionalidades buenas
<virus-uy> btw
<virus-uy> voy a probar uan cosita antes que nada
<virus-uy> aguarda que viene
<pcapeluto> hola botito
<EduardoR> !hola
<botito> EduardoR: Error: "hola" is not a valid command.
<virus-uy> !hi
<botito> virus-uy: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<virus-uy> !hello
<botito> virus-uy: Error: "hello" is not a valid command.
<virus-uy> tengo que codearlo a mano al comando
<virus-uy> ya vuelve.. se va a españolizar un rato y viene renovado el guachito
<virus-uy> !quit
<EduardoR> y yo quería que se llamara Anna
<pcapeluto> Si es una mujer seguramente le hablan
<EduardoR> Botonna
<pcapeluto> anna
<pcapeluto> l
<EduardoR> me caigo de sueño
<EduardoR> que se diviertan con eso
<EduardoR> los dejo boteando 
<EduardoR> ta mañana y que Boten vien!
<pcapeluto> dale
<pcapeluto> si, yo también
<pcapeluto> fue mucho para mi por hoy
<pcapeluto> nos vemos mañana, virus-uy, dale tranquilo con el bor
<pcapeluto> tbot
<virus-uy> mañana le dare mejor
<pcapeluto> nos vemos
<virus-uy> pero vamos av er que sale
<virus-uy> bye
<pcapeluto> jajajja
<virus-uy> se
<virus-uy> es re largo el config
<virus-uy> mañana le doy un rato
<virus-uy> y ta botito viste
<virus-uy> arranca pa tu casa botito
<virus-uy> botito: do not be a cabron
<virus-uy> !stats
<virus-uy> botito vos sos amigo mio ?
<virus-uy> !ping
<virus-uy> !quit
<Guest72320> !google --es "ubuntu uruguay"
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-19
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ esto te puede servir :   http://edulibre.info/mejorar-el-rendimiento-de-la
<virusuy> ??
<virusuy> magu42: ni pregunto si vas a ir a paul
<virusuy> ya te veo ahi
<virusuy> a ver a paul *
<magu42> ni preguntes  porque no pienso ir   jajaja
<virusuy> no ?
<virusuy> no te gusta ?
<magu42> beatles o pink foyd no son paul ni roger 
<virusuy> no
<magu42> se entiende?
<virusuy> clarito
<virusuy> pero es lo mas parecido que tenemos
<magu42> eso eso eso eso
<virusuy> no vas a revivir a lennon ni harrison
<virusuy> pero es lo mas parecido que tenes
<magu42> lamentablemente
<virusuy> yo voy porque me gustan los beatles
<virusuy> y es como ir a un museo
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> vas a ver historia de la musica
<virusuy> ademas es un salado Paul
<magu42> es un salado
<virusuy> la entrada mas barata sale 30 dolares
<virusuy> accesible
<virusuy> lo ves de lejos, pero ta, me parece que vale mas que la pena
<magu42> tan lejos que si ponen a otra persona , ni te das cuenta jajaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> es william campbell !!
<magu42> me paso con serrat hace como 20 años , habia un pinta de blanco en el escenario , supongo que era él
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> serrat
<virusuy> puajjj
<magu42> nunca mas voy a un lugar tan grande y/o  redondo
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xljFT44Y1Y&feature=related
<virusuy> tiene que tocar este tema
<magu42> entiendase estadios  , o palacio peñarol 
<virusuy> palacio peñarol es un asco, no puede tocar nadie ahi
<magu42> fui a ver a Par nefini  o como se escriba
<magu42> sono horrible 
<magu42> Pat*
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> che
<virusuy> que buena dupla mccartney lennon
<virusuy> como hetfield ulrich
<magu42> le di tanto al ufw que no podia navegar recien entro  jajajaa
<magu42> lennon +1
<magu42> un poeta
<magu42> virusuy⟿ supongo que vos usás iptables , no ?
<virusuy> ies
<virusuy> pero basico nomas
<virusuy> no me calienta tanto en casa
<virusuy> ni en el laburo, porque no lo hago yo
<virusuy> hay un equipo de networking que se encarga de todo eso
<magu42> ta salado el iptables
<virusuy> el pf de BSD le da 3000000 vueltas
<magu42> que se encargue otro , mejor
<magu42> el BSD dicen que es mas seguro 
<magu42> no lo conozco
<virusuy> es mas orientado a seguridad
<virusuy> osea
<virusuy> esta lindo mismo
<virusuy> por ejemplo
<virusuy> con PF (packet filter) filtras por OS
<virusuy> por ejemplo
<magu42> voy a investigarlo un poco esta semana , a ver que tal 
<magu42> al BSD  
<virusuy> :-D
<virusuy> la docu oficial es de lo mejor que vi 
<magu42> arch tiene también terrible documentación y es un egg
<virusuy> si
<magu42> vamos a ver como es BSD entonces
<virusuy> y tambien gentoo
<magu42> gentoo  es para machos de verdad
<magu42> o que no tengan nada que hacer
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> o ambas
<virusuy> jajajaj
<magu42> conoci dos pibes que hacen render de dibujos animados y usan gentoo por la optimización del equipo
<magu42> ahi lo entiendo
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> en el flisol pasado
<magu42> dos pirados de la guerra 
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> hay gente que no es normal
<virusuy> y hay gente que no es normal y usa linux
<magu42> alguno de esos conozco  jajaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> de los 2 tipos
<magu42> de los que usan linux , creo que no conozco ninguno normal por ahora
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> somos todos locos si
<magu42> digo los que usan linux y saben lo que usan y porqué , no por ej a los liceales que usan ubuntu o las xo con fedora
<ratman> holas
<magu42> holas
<ratman> como va
<magu42> bien y ud?
<ratman> bien leyendo 
<magu42> eso es saludable
<EduardoR> hola, hay gente o son todos bot?
<magu42> todos bots
<magu42> menos ubuntulog2 
<EduardoR> bot-ones
<EduardoR> como anda?
<magu42> bien y ud ?
<EduardoR> peleando battallas imposibles, como siempre
<magu42> webeando como siempre
<magu42> yo
<EduardoR> y feizbukeando mal
<magu42> vos siempre peleando  jajaja
<EduardoR> te cuento que hay que definir el nombre de flisol
<magu42> ehhhhhh?????
<EduardoR> es la última semana para que Uruguay vote
<EduardoR> asi que ya hice una hoja en la wiki
<EduardoR> pero estoy esperando la contestación de marinna
<magu42> pensé que eso estaba votado y liquidado
<EduardoR> están esperando por los boll que no respondes
<EduardoR> *den
<magu42> flisol es flisol , en España que hagan lo que quieran
<magu42> ellos empezaron este lio
<EduardoR> va aser así:
<EduardoR> VIII Festival Latinoamericano de Instalación de Software Libre
<EduardoR> I Festival Internacional de Software Libre
<magu42> ta bien asi
<EduardoR> con 2 nombres
<magu42> me gusta
<EduardoR> el segundo es el que salga en la votación
<EduardoR> y el candidato es ese
<magu42> ummm
<magu42> el de ellos es internacional y ahora el de TODA latinoamerica es nada  , ya me estoy calentando
<magu42> TODA*
<EduardoR> en realidad esra Colobiano y paso a Latinoamericano
<EduardoR> Colombiano*
<magu42> ellos lo empezaron?
<EduardoR> http://flisol.info/NuevoSignificadoFLISOL2012
<EduardoR> lo de Latinoamericano es el último
<EduardoR> el proximo será Internacional
<EduardoR> pero el nombre doble me gusta
<magu42> es responsable de recolectar votos acá dice ahi ser Ismael Castagnet,
<EduardoR> es como Flisol Montevideo  perteneciente a Flisol Uruguay
<EduardoR> es que la wikipedista no lo cambió,....
<EduardoR> Que es ese topic!!!! en el IRC
<EduardoR> Topic para #ubuntu-uy definido por JhonniSalvatore!
<magu42> hackdark y no lo puso él
<magu42> es el tipico de ubuntu-es
<magu42> lo acordamos con pablo 
<virusuy> que lo pario
<virusuy> sysadmin y te coso un pantalon
<virusuy> un campo
<virusuy> capo*
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<magu42> virusuy⟿ +1
<virusuy> y de pata cruzada
<virusuy> una genialidad
<virusuy> coso medio mal, pero esto no tiene man !!
<magu42> "obligado cualquiera pelea"
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ si querés cambialo el topic 
<EduardoR> mandé el mail a Seciu
<virusuy> EduardoR: +1
<EduardoR> vamos a ver...
<magu42> por lo del repositorio ?
<EduardoR> sip, parece que fue hace muchos años, 
<magu42> alguna novedad de bellas artes ?
<magu42> se reunieron?
<EduardoR> no es de ahora, ni de un par nomás, esde los primeros años de ubuntu, olviden lo que dije
<EduardoR> eso me preocupa, no me dijeron nada
<EduardoR> pero si fue el jueves  y el viernes no avisaron, hay que esperar a mañana, obvio
<virusuy> lo mas lindo ahora
<virusuy> es qeu no se donde deje la aguja
<virusuy> find /micasa -name aguja
<magu42> jajajaja
<ratman> EduardoR, 
<ratman> ya no se habia definido 
<EduardoR> sip
<ratman> que siga llamandose flisol
<EduardoR> sigue y seguirá
<EduardoR> http://flisol.info/NuevoSignificadoFLISOL2012
<ratman> sip ya la habia visto 
<EduardoR> solo que será por ultima vez "latinoamericano"
<ratman> por
<EduardoR> este año será doble
<ratman> uf
<EduardoR> VIII Latinoamericano y I Internacional
<EduardoR> I de primero
<ratman> osea arruinaron la definicion
<EduardoR> FestivaL Internacional de SOftware Libre
<EduardoR> igual la O estaba colada
<ratman> tendria que dejarse
<ratman> el significado
<EduardoR> es jerárquico
<EduardoR> como Montevideo de Uruguay
<ratman> que se dejen de joder los de otros lados
<ratman> uf
<ratman> ta todo bien pero comensar de nuevo 
<EduardoR> el próx, será IX LAt para algunos y II Internacional
<ratman> es una garcada
<EduardoR> punto de vista, ahora es mas grande
<EduardoR> fuimos parte de la historia
<ratman> pues es retrocoso 
<ratman> pero bueno 
<EduardoR> Los Colombianos lo cambiaron a Latinoamericano 
<EduardoR> Ahora podés decir qu eras de cuando era Latinoamericano, bla bla bla
<EduardoR> mañana será Interplanetario  y al mas allá
<ratman> deberia seguir
<EduardoR> Y no hay que cambiar el nombre
<ratman> te aseguro si fuera al revez no se cambia
<ratman> bueno como siempre seguimso siendo colonia
<ratman> jee
<EduardoR> Le llevamos 6 FLISOLes de ventaja
<EduardoR> Se agregan Portugal y Estados Unidos, mirá que cool
<EduardoR> Con cassinelli estuvimos jugando con Blender para hace un video muy loco tipo infografía
<EduardoR> pero ahora tengo que hacerle un guión
<EduardoR> definiciones cortas y concretas
<EduardoR> para hacer el video
<EduardoR> en realidad iba aponerme con eso y vine aqui
<EduardoR> perdí
<ratman> je
<ratman> que vien usa y portugal 
<ratman> je
 * ratman uff mejor busco algun anime pa ver
<ratman> jeje
<virusuy> EduardoR: crees que salga lo del mirror ?
<EduardoR> no tengo idea, vamos aver
<EduardoR> si son 500GB , lo menos hay que regalarle el disco
<EduardoR> nunca se sabe, quizás es lo de menos
<virusuy> quedo en un gran veremos
<EduardoR> yo incluso pensé es regular el DNS para que 1 de 4 responda el IP de Uruguay y el resto Brasil o Argentina
<EduardoR> Pero hice pruebas y la verdad que USA es mas rápido que Brasil
<EduardoR> yo pensaba en 40GB no en 500G, es una barbaridad
<EduardoR> no me imagino como se actualiza el día que sale una distro, se tendrían que mover decenas de gigas de un momento a otro
<virusuy> y si
<virusuy> en realidad eso depende
<virusuy> porque vos podes ser archive mirror
<virusuy> o cd mirror
<virusuy> son como 2 cosas separadas
<virusuy> podes ser ambas, o no
<EduardoR> creo que lo interesante es ser archive, los otros se bajan por torrent igual
<EduardoR> pero un update/upgrade, requiere que la lista responda rápido y aqui demora
<EduardoR> Un proxy caché no se si caminaría a ese nivel
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> osea
<virusuy> es un rsync
<virusuy> posta, 
<virusuy> un rsync contra un mirror 
<somosbarrigas> buenas noches
<somosbarrigas> últimamente me he encontrado con el problema de que se me congela el SO
<somosbarrigas> estuve investigando alternativas a el apagado bruto
<somosbarrigas> hay un comando "ps -A"
<somosbarrigas> que muestra la lista de programas en uso
<somosbarrigas> y luego debe ejecutarse el kill
<somosbarrigas> la pregunta es, ¿en el caso de poner "kill -9 firefox-bin" qué significa el -9?
<virusuy> somosbarrigas: 
<virusuy> significa que le manda al proceso una sigkill
<virusuy> osea
<virusuy> una señal de que se termine
<virusuy> el OS
<virusuy> le manda señales a los procesos para que terminen
<virusuy> existen varias
<virusuy> y de distintos tipos
<virusuy> especificamente la -9
<virusuy> seria un
<virusuy> "termina como sea"
<virusuy> si tenes algo usando ese recurso, se va a cortar, sin importar que tanta prioridad tenga
<somosbarrigas> gracias
<somosbarrigas> hay alguna manera ed determinar cuál es el proceso que ha trancado la pc?
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> genial
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-20
<Joaquin> Hola.
<virusuy> Joaquin: hola
<Mubuntu> ¿Hola?
<danielmato> buenas noches
<Mubuntu> Buenas noches a todos.
<Mubuntu> Quería que alguien por favor me explique en que se puede ayudar en el flisol de este año.
<danielmato> hola Mubuntu 
<Mubuntu> Hola daniel
<danielmato> aca tenes la info que necesitas para lo de flisol
<danielmato> http://www.flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2012:montevideo:reunion_20_3_2012
<Mubuntu> gracias
<Mubuntu> Siguen haciendo las reuniones de los lunes?
<danielmato> martes 19 horas, la proxima es mañana
<Mubuntu> aaahh
<Mubuntu> se conectan solamente o se juntan?
<iznogud> buenas noches gente
<danielmato> hola iznogud 
<iznogud> Dr. como esta?
<iznogud> tiempo sin visualizarnos eh?
<danielmato> aca, recien llegado de la licencia... ya volvi al yugo... y a los amigos ciberneticos
<danielmato> ud como anda?
<iznogud> bien asi que de licencia eh, eso se da solo en la gente de la capital
<iznogud> los del este trabajamos 
<iznogud> a fulll
<iznogud> lejos su dstino? acaso Caribe, Miami, Cuba?
<danielmato> Santo Domingo de Soriano
<danielmato> un destino completamente exótico
<iznogud> Grande ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<iznogud>  pesco algo ahi no
<PabloRubianes> hola como andan?
<iznogud> yo estuve el año pasado  despues de unos años y me parece espectacular 
<iznogud> que dice rubianes?
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, 
<danielmato> hola PabloRubianes 
<iznogud> supe tener una novia de esos lares ... je
<danielmato> fuaaa
<danielmato> hermoso lugar
<iznogud> un intercambio de Utus
<iznogud> si divino
<PabloRubianes> todo
<PabloRubianes> bien
<danielmato> soy un desastre con la pesca, lamentable lo mio...
<iznogud> eso hay que explotarlo
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> hay que hacer unas buenas cabañas... ideas tengo, falta financiacion
<iznogud> pero  se tira la caña y luego se dedica a filosofar y mirar los animalitos de dios 
<iznogud> mucha gente solo precisa eso 
<danielmato> animalitos de dios, los mosquitos... todavia me pica todo
<iznogud> tranquilidad
<iznogud> y bueno solo te gustan los amigos eh?
<danielmato> de eso sobra por alla, tranquilidad
<danielmato> ????
<iznogud> sos de ahi vos?
<danielmato> nop, montevideano puro
<danielmato> con rastros de salteño y riverense
<danielmato> y otros lares allende los mares
<iznogud> pa que cruza m'ijo
<danielmato> sip, si quiere le cuento... tenemos para rato
<iznogud> rhhhivvvverensssse diga
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> y ud don izno?
<iznogud> don pablo cuente que ha hecho amigo?
<iznogud> yo aca nomas en este ignoto lugar de nuestro querido paisito
<iznogud> Punta del Este viste no?
<danielmato> ja ja
<PabloRubianes> grooveshark ahora es solo pago....
<iznogud> aparte de bancar a los porteños, todo bien
<PabloRubianes> se termino lo que se daba
<iznogud> explique rubianes explique
<danielmato> todo mal con groove...
<PabloRubianes> ahora te cobran 4 dolares por mes
<danielmato> es lo malo de tranzar con el diablo, pero era eso, o marchaban con dotcom en cana...
<PabloRubianes> medio raro
<PabloRubianes> bueno volvere a escuchar musica como antes
<PabloRubianes> :P
<danielmato> emi los apreto, y atras caian universal, sony y columbia...
<iznogud> yo soy medio de madera (aclaro que estoy solo la mitad)
<iznogud> pero eso de la musica solo si es pirateada 
<iznogud> y cuanto mas nueva y cara mejor
<iznogud> comprar a quien?
<danielmato> no entendi iznogud 
<iznogud> que no entendiste valor ?
<danielmato> lo de comprar a quien?
<iznogud> lo que dijo pablo 
<PabloRubianes> :P
<danielmato> grooveshark, es un servicio de musica que antes era gratuito, y ahora hay que garpar, era como una radio definida por el usuario
<iznogud> menciono algo de musica pense que era comprada en online
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, pudiste averiguar algo del viaje a la ubucon?
<danielmato> uhhh, estuve de jodita en Soriano... mañana paso por ahi
<danielmato> se fueron a dormir???
<iznogud> sigo aqui 
<danielmato> ahhh
<iznogud> perdon pero recibi una llamada y me desentendi
<iznogud> no sabia que ese servicio era gratuito
<iznogud> pense que era de pago y ahora habia aumentado el cache
<iznogud> je
<danielmato> je je
<iznogud> estan en el tema del ubucon
<danielmato> ahhh, hoy hay reunion con los argentinos?
<iznogud> como seria la ida y la estadia?
<danielmato> ok
<iznogud> ta manana gente
<danielmato> bueno gente, nos hablamos mañana
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ICS on Defy 
<virusuy> :-P
<virusuy> esta SA-LA-DO el ICS
<virusuy> y corre reeee lindo en el defy , por suerte
<virusuy> arreglaron el bug de la camara y casi casi esta full functional
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-21
<ratman> nas
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas...
<Triviox> buenas xD
<ubuntero> como estan
<Sebastian> hola gente una preguntita, alguien que me pueda dar unas info?
<Sebastian> alguien? es informacion sencilla
<ratman> hola
<ratman> Sebastian, sobre
<danielmato> buenas noches
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola virusuy
<CarlosNeyPastor> andas por ahí?
<virusuy> Wopa!
<virusuy> todo liso ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo va todo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> por lo de puppy?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no anda el disco dusco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> duro
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy procurando otro
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo una pregunta para joderte
<virusuy> puff, faltaba mas, digame
<virusuy> nada de joda
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿tenes idea de como configurar empathy para conectarse con IRC 
<virusuy> puah
<virusuy> fuerte al pecho 
<CarlosNeyPastor> asi no entro mas a X-Chat
<virusuy> yo siempre fui amigo de xchat, nunca me gusto empathy
<virusuy> ahi si que estoy de pata y manos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo porque siempre use empathy
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy dispuesto a usar pidgin
<CarlosNeyPastor> que tambien intente y no pude
<CarlosNeyPastor1> virusuy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IACwJRUFYXo
<CarlosNeyPastor1> pude
<virusuy> muy bien! 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> ahora no se como hacer para que me entre a las 200 salas que entro automaticamente
<CarlosNeyPastor1> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor1> magu42
<CarlosNeyPastor1> tanto tiempo
<CarlosNeyPastor1> ...:p
<magu42> jajaja 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> ¿cómo va todo?
<magu42> como andas CarlosNeyPastor1 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> tengo una pregutna para joderte
<CarlosNeyPastor1> bien peleando con Pidgin
<magu42> llegué cené y ahora un poco de web antes de ir a dormir  jeje
<magu42> nunca me llevé bien con pidgin  
<CarlosNeyPastor1> ¿Cómo configuro para que me entre automáticamente Pidgin a las salas de irc;pase casi media hora peleando para que me conecte con irc #ubuntu-uy
<CarlosNeyPastor1> ja ja ja
<CarlosNeyPastor1> sueno tan mal... a nadie le gusta
<magu42> yo por eso uso xchat
<magu42> es un balazo
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy
<virusuy> octor
<CarlosNeyPastor> me dijiste que usabas xchat
<virusuy> doctor*
<virusuy> uso si
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿para que es la opcion agregar a lista de amigos? haciendo click derecho sobre el nombre de usuario 
<CarlosNeyPastor> (en los que estan conectados)
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo recién termine ejecutando sudo apt-get purge pidgin y luego sudo apt-get install xchat :P
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ vos sabés que nunca lo usé!!!
<magu42> xchat tiene muchas posibilidades poco explotadas por los usuarios , funciona bien , listo  jeje
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ no me vuelvas loco , hablame en un solo canal !!!
<magu42> jajajaja
<virusuy> creo
<virusuy> CREO
<virusuy> que te avisa de la actividad
<virusuy> de tus "amigas"
<virusuy> donde sea que esten
<virusuy> digo, canal, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmm
<CarlosNeyPastor> no entiendo
<magu42> virusuy⟿ troll
<virusuy> no juez!
<virusuy> se tiro solo!
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> como dice que le vá Sr L   ?
<virusuy> aqu
<virusuy> aqui*
<virusuy> escuchando nuevos albums de bandas que me gustan
<virusuy> Anathema y Poets of the Fall
<virusuy> ambas rock alternativo
<magu42> guau , cosas que no conozco
<magu42> google!!!
<virusuy> y usando android 4 en mi motorola defy
<virusuy> ambas bandas estan recomendadas
<virusuy> anathema es bastante especial, no queiro comparar con nadie, pero es muy loca
<magu42> virusuy⟿ estás muuuuy  geek!!!
<virusuy> y poets of the fall , escuchate el primer disco "sign of life"
<virusuy> magu42: siempre fui geek
<magu42> eso lo tengo  bien claro  jeje
<magu42> poets of the fall    googleando
<virusuy> son finlandeses
<virusuy> sin sello discografico
<virusuy> todo a pulmón
<magu42> ahh  ya me lo habias pasado una vez
<magu42> suenan muuy bien
<virusuy> el primer disco es un disco de esos que podes escuchar seguido
<virusuy> los demas discos estan buenos, pero tienen temas y temas
<virusuy> y anathema , te tiene que gustar ese rock medio progresivo , experimntal, ambiental, 
<virusuy> te pueden meter un tema con ruidos locos, como uno con piano y todo amor y paz
<magu42> como todas las bandas , no todo pink floyd es de lujo , hay 4 discos que descartaria de pleno :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bueno, me voy retirando
<virusuy> mira a anathema como un pink floyd de esta epoca
<magu42> nas CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Nos hablamos...
<virusuy> obviamente no se comparan, pero es ese estilo
<virusuy> onda, raro, digamos
<magu42> que descanses CarlosNeyPastor 
<magu42> rock progresivo le llamabamos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ME voy a meditar con que programa nuevo voy a pelear mañana para luego volver a Xchat
<magu42> y ahi metias todo lo raro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Gracias igualmente magu42
<magu42> dnd CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿el martes que viene hay también reunión no?
<magu42> no se porque , pero dnd 
<magu42> si CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok
<magu42> a las 19 hs
<CarlosNeyPastor> si no se dignan a comenzar las clases voy
<virusuy> NOOOO
<CarlosNeyPastor> un abrazo
<virusuy> murio robergo gomez bolaños
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos hablamos
<virusuy> :-( !!!!!
<magu42> uhhhh 
<virusuy> toda mi infancia mirando el chavo 
<virusuy> :-(
<magu42> yo era mas grandecito pero no me perdia una 
<magu42> tenia como 85 años creo
<virusuy> paren las rotativas !
<virusuy> parece que es joda
<magu42> virusuy⟿ no jodas!!
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> tan todos como locos en twitter
<virusuy> igual
<virusuy> la queda en cualquier momento
<magu42> que hdp   jajajaja
<virusuy> buenon 
<virusuy> volviendo
<virusuy> que prolijo android 4 che
<virusuy> lo estan cuidando esteticamente
<virusuy> de hecho google saco una guia de cosas a tener en cuenta para desarrollar APP
<virusuy> para que no quede cualquier relajo visual despues, lo cual es entendible que suceda.
<magu42> una duda , se puede actualizar un dispositivo de 2.2 o 3.algo a 4 ,  o es medio fijo eso , ej en tablets 
<virusuy> depende
<virusuy> primero si soporta el hardware
<virusuy> y segundo, que haya alguien que haga el port
<virusuy> port = portar android 4  ese dispositivo
<magu42> ahhh  no es tan facil entonces
<magu42> no me gusta eso en los tablets o smatphones , son medio fijos con lo que los compraste , soy medio viejo , sino le puedo meter mano , no me gusta
<magu42> ya habrá gadgets más flexibles 
<virusuy> jaajaj
<magu42> sino le puedo meter mano , son ipod´s o i  algo  
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> toy salado!!
<magu42> de malo
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> en serio , me jode eso de que no lo puedas flashear a gusto salvo rebuscando por toda la web ,  lo pagué ,es mio que joder!!!
<magu42> parecen apple , que mania tienen los fabricantes de querer agarrarte de ahi 
<magu42> entonces
<magu42> los compradores inteligentes , buscaremos lo que nos convenga , y  el ganado al campo
 * magu42 sarcastico   
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> bueno
<virusuy> estoy terminando de escuchar el disco
<virusuy> la verdad
<virusuy> lei unos review en sitios especializados
<virusuy> y todos le daban 5 / 5
<virusuy> y lo vale, es muy buen disco, cortito, 9 temas, va de un punto a otro, buen hizo de distorcion y efectos cuando merece
<virusuy> las voces son muy buenas, 
<virusuy> aplauso, medalla y beso
<magu42> de tirar un link ni hablar no ?!
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> si si
<virusuy> http://uptobox.com/jp9npbjb7kj6
<magu42> +1
<magu42> 124 mb queda guardado para mañana virusuy   jajaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> muy bien
<magu42> no lo espero ni loco
<virusuy> sigo con el ultimo disco de poets of the fall
<virusuy> que salio hoy
<virusuy> a ver como viene este nuevo disco
<magu42> mañana linkeamelo , hoy estoy quemado
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> nas virusuy 
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> nas
<fedetky> buenas buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> lunatiCCO: ¿cómo andas?
<lunatiCC0> tranqui
<CarlosNeyPastor> lnatiCCO: ¿vos sos el que edita en la pagina fe FLISOL?
<lunatiCC0> CarlosNeyPastor: si, la mayoria, en que me equivoque? xD
<CarlosNeyPastor> en la lista de asistencia esta dos veces EduardoR, lo note hoy cuando entre a leer
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-22
<lunatiCC0> me fijo
<lunatiCC0> CarlosNeyPastor: solucionando, gracias
<CarlosNeyPastor> De nada, una cosa más
<CarlosNeyPastor> podes agrerar a Vickyrck
<CarlosNeyPastor> que es mi novia que fue ayer...
<CarlosNeyPastor> (Disculpa la joda)
<lunatiCC0> CarlosNeyPastor: listo :D
<ratman> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor> lunatiCCO: dale, gracias, disculpa la joda...
<danielmato> buenas noches
<onix> buenas noches daniel
<danielmato> onix como estas?
<EduardoR> danielmato, buenas noches, te registraste en la lista flisol-montevideo
<onix> bien..
<onix> teoricamente
<onix> je je je
<danielmato> mr EduardoR, no todavia...
<danielmato> eso de teoricamente no se como se lee onix...
<onix> t. e. o . r. i. ca. m. e. n. t. e
<danielmato> ja ja
<onix> te lo puedo decir al reves...
<danielmato> EduardoR, en eso estoy
<onix> etnemaciroet
<danielmato> estas un poquito de la nuca onix
<danielmato> EduardoR, yas tá
<onix> de la nuca me dejò el k3b
<danielmato> ja ja
<onix> grabé un cd con menos de 64 megas en cd
<onix> y se lo llevé a un amigo con windows...
<danielmato> ????
<onix> y no me lo leyó el muy taimado!!!!
<lunatiCC0> onix: depende de como lo grabes, tenes q darle compativilidad con windows
<danielmato> habrase visto tamaña insolencia por parte del  windor ese
<lunatiCC0> no podes dejarle el trabajo a windows, es estupido
<onix> pero no viene por defecto???
<danielmato> sip
<onix> en la pestaña de compatibilidad lo dice
<onix> lo verifiqué
<lunatiCC0> onix: sospecho q no, pero no puedo asegurarlo
<danielmato> por defecto win solo tiene compatibilidad con el mismo, y hasta ahi nomás
<lunatiCC0> mi fijo en el mio
<danielmato> yo no puedo fijarme, esta es una casa totalmente libre
<onix> tal vez fue la velocidad de grabación...
<onix> pero no creo
<danielmato> pica magu42_ 
<magu42_> uhhhhh
<onix> hola magu42!!!!
<magu42_> como anda danielmato ?
<onix> viejo amigo!!!
<EduardoR> parece que no sale IENBA!
<magu42_> hola onix 
<danielmato> aca, reintegrandome a la barra ubuntulinuxera
<magu42_> snif 
<magu42_> ya lei la lista
<lunatiCC0> si saben de lugares aptos del estado cuenten
<danielmato> hablaron de un plan B, cual es?
<magu42_> me cayó como balde de agua fria
<lunatiCC0> estado != udelar
<EduardoR> habria que ponderar entre FCI y Antel, que dicen?
<lunatiCC0> antel me gusta mas
<lunatiCC0> pero ta
<magu42_> FCI  que es?
<danielmato> ventajas y desventajas de uno y otro?
<lunatiCC0> si es en antel estas a un paso de pedir otro tipo de apoyo
<EduardoR> http://fci.edu.uy/
<danielmato> fci es la utu de buceo, o estoy muy errado?
<lunatiCC0> ees puede significar mucho
<lunatiCC0> no es lo mimo
<lunatiCC0> mismo
<EduardoR> es privado
<lunatiCC0> fundacion de cultura informatica
<lunatiCC0> exacto
<danielmato> ahhhh, ok
<danielmato> entonces es el que está en el ex-colegio del carmen... atras del ipa
<danielmato> insisto... ventajas y desventajas de uno y otro?
<EduardoR> no lo analizamos aún
<lunatiCC0> ya dije las ventajas de antel
<lunatiCC0> lo demas no estoy seguro
<magu42_> por distancia del centro andan igual
<danielmato> sip
<magu42_> y antel está D+
<lunatiCC0> si, ninguno es ideal
<danielmato> seguro que esto es una locura, pero no podemos dejar de antemano charlado con alguien el evento anual, y tener una sede fija?
<magu42_> lunatiCC0⟿ te lei en la lista , este mensaje , y todavía no me cae la ficha ,  era casi seguro !!
<magu42_> danielmato⟿ interesante idea
<lunatiCC0> magu42_: yo estaba tranquilo cuando me llamaron
<lunatiCC0> ya el tono me dijo todo
<magu42_> me imagino
<lunatiCC0> APOYO LUGAR FIJO!
<lunatiCC0> todos los años esta porqueria apesta
<magu42_> es cansador 
<magu42_> pedir la IMM el ultimo sabado de abril for ever  jeje
<danielmato> +1
<EduardoR> yo quisiera saber como hacen las Lan Party
<ratman> facil
<EduardoR> como consiguen la guita para ir al latu 
<ratman> los gamers son mas digamso 
<ratman> sponsor
<EduardoR> menos roñosos
<ratman> de juegos
<ratman> nop las primeras no eran con sposor tan salados
<ratman> yo toy desde e comienzo de lp
<ratman> un dia si quieren les digo 
<danielmato> esa es una buena, como diantres conseguimos sponsors???????
<ratman> pero el tema es 
<ratman> el interes
<EduardoR> primero no echarlos
<ratman> y los juegos 
<ratman> ataren a muchso compradores
<ratman> porque son grandes consumidores
<EduardoR> y el S.L. espanta
<lunatiCC0> este año en mayo estoy en la imm
<lunatiCC0> me voy a encadenar esta el proxima abril en la sala azul
<magu42_> ratman⟿ como te puteamos ayer!!
<ratman> sorry 
<magu42_> por no ir  jaja
<ratman> trabajo 
<magu42_> todo bien
<magu42_> igual te puteamos
<EduardoR>  daniel mato <danielmato@...> se ha subscrito satisfactoriamente a Montevideo
<danielmato> a mi parece que me estuvieran de chiste... armaron las reuniones los martes a las 8, cuando logre cambiar el horario para salir mas o menos en hora, me lo cambian a las 7...
<EduardoR> eso de tener que moderarte era pastoso
<danielmato> ok, pero mucho mas divertido ;-)
<EduardoR> es que no estabas en la lista
<EduardoR> :P
<danielmato> de contrera que es el tipo nomás
<EduardoR> y si lo hacemos en Canelones ?
<EduardoR> querías contrera...
<danielmato> volviendo al tema importante... sede fija se puede o no? por mi en Rivera...
<magu42_> EduardoR⟿ no agregues más ideas !!
<magu42_> jaja
<EduardoR> no puede ser que tengamos tantos problemas con eso
<onix> perdon que me meta...
<onix> y los comunales???
<EduardoR> ni idea
<EduardoR> no son grandes
<onix> es mas facil
<onix> son grandes..
<onix> se piden prestado de antemano
<onix> y gualá
<ratman> me gsuto la idea de har una cerca
<onix> el de la plaza 5 es enorme...
<ratman> para habalr lo del local 
<onix> seri presentar una carta y ya está
<EduardoR> donde queda?
<magu42_> gracias por la idea onix , no descartemos nada a priori 
<onix> 8 de octubre y 20 de febrero
<EduardoR> tambien hay que ver si buen internet
<onix> wi fi
<EduardoR> la curva?
<magu42_> EduardoR⟿ no necesitamos internet , en principio
<onix> peroooooooo
<ratman> no nos ahoguemos
<onix> desconozco la velocidad de transmisión de datos..
<onix> creo que es aberrante
<onix> si la curva
<onix> casi
<onix> hay otros
<onix> por malvin
<onix> buceo
<onix> pocitos
<onix> en fin en infinidad de lugares..
<onix> se dan a la comunidad
<onix> para diferentes propositos
<onix> siempre que sean nobles.
<onix> yo trabajé en uno
<onix> el de laplaza 5
<onix> son comodos, cerrados y tiene todo...
<EduardoR> Que bol... yo fui varios años allí y no me acordaba
<EduardoR> la esquina misma? 
<onix> también hay los de deporte cerrado.. 
<onix> que son enormes...
<EduardoR> era una casilla de perros
<EduardoR> será que hace tanto que no voy....
<onix> mas grande que cuando fui al de 18 de julio es
<EduardoR> ir a clubes, por ejemplo
<onix> y estaban apretados..
<onix> no digan que no
<onix> hay clubes
<onix> pero por lo general se cobra..
<onix> no??
<magu42_> onix el que fuiste de 18 de julio era un lanzamiento de ubuntu no un flisol
<onix> bue
<magu42_> hablamos del triple de gente
<onix> si es verdad..
<danielmato> el tema datos como se arregla?
<EduardoR> sin internet? clonamos a mansalva!
<onix> 3g
<danielmato> mi no problemo...
<EduardoR> pero si hay un problema y hay que buscar, sonamos
<magu42_> un remix como hace fedora ?
<danielmato> a eso iba
<EduardoR> un flisol sin internet no existe
<onix> 3g
<lunatiCC0> si internet olvidenlo
<danielmato> igual, siempre falta algo, que una placa de wifi rebelde, que una gráfica complicada...
<magu42_> por que !!  EduardoR 
<lunatiCC0> sin*
<onix> con dos o tres modems 3g no se puede??
<EduardoR> porque hay que mostrar cosas y no podemos "emular internet"
<danielmato> sip
<EduardoR> si, se puede, en PAOF fue así
<magu42_> emulamos cualquier cosa jajaja
<lunatiCC0> si ismael no saca el conejo de la galera vamos a estar en problemas
<magu42_> y mentimo a cara de perro
<EduardoR> si, claro llenamos de apache con copias de Google
<magu42_> jaja
<lunatiCC0> jaja
<lunatiCC0> copiamos todo utube
<magu42_> que calentura tengo estaba todo solucionado, y se nos vá a pinchar el globo!!!
<EduardoR> no hay 2 sin 3, ni INJU sin IENBA
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<magu42_> esa es la actitud!!
<magu42_> a mi me bajoneó , disculpen  :(
<lunatiCC0> y si lo cambiamos al 27, viernes, el ienba podria
<lunatiCC0> ???
 * magu42_  piensa
<danielmato> what!!!!
<lunatiCC0> o sea, hay paises q han cambiado el dia por cuestiones puntuales
<lunatiCC0> esto es algo puntual
<lunatiCC0> no es porq queramos
<EduardoR> me gustaría saber como la mueve ismael, porque sinó tendria que mover mi "reina"
<danielmato> apa apa apa
<lunatiCC0> opa, la movemos cuando queiras xD
<lunatiCC0> yo puedo mover, el problema es q no se de un lugar
<EduardoR> si quieren dejar el mismo nombre, aunque los de afuera lo cambien, podemos hacerlo otro día, con otro nombre y cobramos entrada también
<lunatiCC0> y ganamos plata?
<danielmato> cuac
<lunatiCC0> me gusta si gano plata
<magu42_> EduardoR⟿ piró  jajaja
<EduardoR> PERO QUE CAMISETAS VENDEMOS, CARAJO!!!!
<lunatiCC0> yo te regalo unas medias libres
<EduardoR> sacamos la línea completa de "polares", gorros, 
<magu42> camisetas con nombres genericos  que siempre sirvan 
<onix> nike
<magu42> flisol , ubuntu , fedora ,  a secas
<magu42> :)
<lunatiCC0> me estoy yendo, mañana nos volvemos a ver
<lunatiCC0> a ver sacamos algo
<magu42> no sé si estamos en el horno , pero hasta las manos seguro!!
<EduardoR> me pusiste de admin en G+?
<lunatiCC0> ehh
<lunatiCC0> pera  q me fijo
<danielmato> saludos lunatiCC0 
<onix> saludos luna...
<onix> tiCCO
<onix> magu42
<magu42> diga onix 
<onix> tengo una pregunta master...
<magu42> dos
<onix> usted que todo lo ve y lo presiente....
<magu42> no sabré ninguna , pero escucho todo jaja
<onix> estuve googleando referente a clonar el sistema
<onix> desde un disco duro con instalación completa de ubuntu
<onix> para luego poner en otra máquina
<magu42> hay varias altenativas y el experto es EduardoR 
<onix> pero no consegui respuestas concruentes
<onix> osea
<onix> para hacerla facil..
<magu42> yo no se nada , pero tengo el telefono del que sabe jeje
<onix> yo tengo una notebook
<onix> vieja
<onix> dell latitude c 400
<onix> viejita
<onix> la que levanté lo mas que pude...
<onix> la dejé con 512 de ram
<onix> de los nativos 256
<onix> que tenía
<onix> y disco de 0
<onix> de los 20 que tenía
<onix> 80
<magu42> ahhh
<onix> pero....
<onix> el problema radica
<onix> en que no tengo lectora
<onix> y no bootea desde unidades extraibles
<onix> dado que la bios es vieja
<onix> y problemente incompatible
<magu42> onix⟿ plop es lo tuyo
<onix> lo que pensaba
<onix> era instalar el sistema
<onix> desde el disco duro en otro hardware
<onix>  y luego..
<lunatiCC0> onix: si tiene grub hay un forma loca de instalar cosas
<onix> colocarla de vuelta
<onix> decis que no funciona de esa forma???
<lunatiCC0> grub tiene la abilidad de bootear isos especiales para q inicien instalaciones
<magu42> onix , plop !!   http://foro.seguridadwireless.net/enlaces-descarga-aplicaciones-wireless-windows/plop-bootmanager-(arrancar-liveusb-con-bios-sin-soporte-para-ello)/
<lunatiCC0> es algo muy poco usado
<magu42> es lo que uso en un p4 que no arranca de usb
<onix> mmmmmmmmmm....
<EduardoR> y el cable de red , anda?
<onix> interesante...
<danielmato> puedo dar fe y testimonio de que plop es una maravilla... 
<onix> si
<patrix> Súper Grub, esta incluido en PartedMagic
<magu42> tenés que quemar un cd por 340 k pero vale la pena
<lunatiCC0> eso debe modificar el mbr del disco duro o alguna chanchada de ese tipo
<EduardoR> y en parted Magic tambien está Plop
<magu42> nada de chanchadas don lunatiCC0 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ no lo vi ahi  jeje
<danielmato> es un "driver" para que el sistema lea de usb
<danielmato> cuando digo sistema, me refiero a la bios
<EduardoR> en PMagic? está en extras
<magu42> el parted magic que me habia recomendado patrix , de 10
<EduardoR> en realidad es un SYSLINUX hibrido
<sud0> aca es donde consigo el windows 8?
<EduardoR> bootea de uno, pero lee de otro filesystem
<magu42> lo tengo en un usb de 250 mb fijo ahi , terrible herramienta
<EduardoR> sud0, si, 8.10 está de mas!!!
<sud0> jaja
<magu42> sud0⟿ te decia que al parecer todos los locos estaban acá hoy  jajaja
<sud0> yo como un pollito mojado, alla solo (?)
<danielmato> sud0, el win 8 lo conseguís en www.tellenolacompudevirusyotrasporquerias.com.billy
<EduardoR> yep!
<sud0> sounds legit
<sud0> xD
<magu42> danielmato⟿ no es serio 
<EduardoR> hoy cloné encima de unos W7 originales, que placer!
<danielmato> si en serio, es ahi
<magu42> la licencia le ha hecho mal
<sud0> EduardoR: jaja
<danielmato> bue, es la direccion que me pasaron... volver a laburar me hace daño...
<magu42> uhhhh y EduardoR está peor!!
<danielmato> es la hora, es la hora...
<magu42> a quien no danielmato 
<EduardoR> y salió un par de Mint 12 64b
<sud0> versiones de Arch para la flisol?
<EduardoR> mañana le spongo otra cosa
<sud0> <3
<EduardoR> quiero probar el Deeping instalado
<EduardoR> hay hay varios que cayeron postrados ante tanta belleza
<EduardoR> lastima que los repos están en China :/
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ no me hagas googlear a esta hora , que es deeping?
<EduardoR> es un ubuntu chino
<lunatiCC0> EduardoR: lo tengo en un usb
<EduardoR> que tradujeron a ingles 
<EduardoR> y tiene prográmas que son unicos!
<lunatiCC0> se lo mostre a un compañero de trabajo
<EduardoR> Cassinelli le encontró un solo problema, eso es increible
<danielmato> seguro viene con flor de firewall instalado
<magu42> danielmato⟿ perspicaz 
<danielmato> je je
<EduardoR> y un troyano que informa todo a China...
<magu42> y EduardoR  la remató
<danielmato> sip
<EduardoR> considerando que puse un repo de mint a ubuntu y empezó a llamarse Lisa de los chinos no espero menos
<EduardoR> CarlosNeyPastor ya se suscribió a la lista Montevideo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> nop
<CarlosNeyPastor> link?
<magu42> debería 
<EduardoR> http://flisoluruguay.info/mailman/listinfo/montevideo_flisoluruguay.info 
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ http://flisoluruguay.info/mailman/listinfo/montevideo_flisoluruguay.info
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ anda rapido
<EduardoR> no suficiente :P
<magu42> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> es lo mismo que ubuntu list?
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque ayer me registre...(creo)
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<EduardoR> no es lo mismo
<EduardoR> en la lista de FLisol Montevideo
<EduardoR> se habla de FLisol
<EduardoR> en ubuntu, no se habla de NADA
<EduardoR> mal yo :(
<magu42> EduardoR  que feo!!!!
<danielmato> horrible EduardoR, a pensar al rincón
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja ja
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok, me registro
<CarlosNeyPastor> pense que era lo mismo
<CarlosNeyPastor> :p
<CarlosNeyPastor> listo
<EduardoR> el ultimo de ubuntu-uy es del 08/03
<CarlosNeyPastor> petición de suscripción confirmada
<EduardoR> impecable
<sud0> --- flisoluruguay.info ping statistics ---
<sud0> 136 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 135002ms
<sud0> o.o
<sud0> es como si estuviera baneado
<EduardoR> a mi me anda
<EduardoR> 64 bytes from ovidius.increhost.net (74.118.194.194): icmp_req=1 ttl=48 time=232..
<sud0> logre registrarme y confirmar la subscripcion
<sud0> cuando quise ver la lista de correos murio xD
<sud0> (tal vez abuse un poco del refresh)
<EduardoR> jajajaj
<EduardoR> tengo noticias:
<EduardoR> me cuenta el contacto de ienba que no sabía nada, pero que el teatro está reservado
<EduardoR> quizás el foro de estudiantes no es tan grande
<magu42> parece que la mano izq no sabe lo que hace la derecha  je
<EduardoR> es que tienen 2 izquierdas
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> que pena , estaba todo cocinado
<danielmato> cuec
<EduardoR> va a averiguar
<EduardoR> mañana me conecto de nuevo
<magu42> ok´s
<danielmato> bueno gente, pinto dormir
 * magu42 piensa locamente e influenciado por los dementes presentes , que si montevideo es tan dificil , nos vamos al interior y listo
 * danielmato piensa que tal vez es más que muy probable que magu tenga toda la razón
<EduardoR> jajaja +1
<EduardoR> ya dije, a canelones
<magu42> y se va a dormir antes de seguir con ideas extrañas
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> ya me hacen lugarcito en Maldonado
<danielmato> sip, a la cama
<danielmato> nos hablamos mañana
<magu42> Salto,  Paysandú ,y me quedo el finde de paso 
<EduardoR> bytes
<magu42> nas gente
<magu42> chaus
<molo_> buenas, estoy por instalar el ubuntu 11.1, tengo en algunas maquinas el ubunto 8 que anda bien en la red, este mejoro bastante cosas?
<molo_> hello 
<molo_> necesito saber si hay algun curso o charla sobre Ubuntu es que tambien se comenzará a colocar el SO en los Ministerios Públicos como software libre
<molo_> bye 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-23
<CarlosNeyPastor> somosbarrigas: ¿cómo estás,tanto tiempo?
<somosbarrigas> acá
<somosbarrigas> de viaje en ómnibus investigando sobre kde
<somosbarrigas> Más allá de eso, descubrí un comando bobo que es un fuego para ahorrar batería
<somosbarrigas> coloqué en las aplicaciones de inicio la orden "xbacklight -set 10%"
<somosbarrigas> (previa instalación sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> algun diestro user de ubuntu
<ubuntero> nadie lee
<ratman> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-24
<ubuntero_> hola quiero saber como hago para instalar en una ubuntu operando con linux el programa contable contawin
<ubuntero_> for favooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ratman> holas
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> hu se fue 
<ratman> tava verificando que reqerimientos
<ratman> no hay paciencia
<ratman> uf nas cerrado mpocible 
<ratman> cada 30 dias necesitas una clave
<ratman> alguno probo ya a beta del 12.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estas?
<ratman> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, lo estoy usando
<ratman> bien mirando web
<CarlosNeyPastor> Beta 1
<ratman> y como anda
<ratman> algun tiron, aunque a se que es beta
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, se cuelga a veces (muy pocas ultimamente)
<ratman> sip es entedible 
<ratman> pero valera la pena salir del 11.10 al 12.94
<ratman> 12.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me funcionan algunos pero anda grabe
<CarlosNeyPastor> para mi si
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo todas las maquinas con 12.04
<ratman> tal vez pruebe en el laptop 
<ratman> a ver que pasa
<ratman> aunque es comensar a luchar con la webcam y la suspencion 
<ratman> de nuevo ejeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja 
 * ratman ya vengo me llama la naturalñeza
<CarlosNeyPastor> por eso no uso webcam :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja 
<ratman> toy
<ratman> es que no ta bueno llevar el latop y que no ande algo 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> yo tampoco la uso pero prefiero que quede andando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y si lo testeas en VirtualBox?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo hago eso muchas veces...
<CarlosNeyPastor> aunque 12.04 lo vengo usando desde Alpha 1
<CarlosNeyPastor> y en Beta 1 lo instale en todas las maquinas
<ratman> na prefiero probar en hard
<ratman> jej
<CarlosNeyPastor> el lo mejor pero no siempre es lo más recomendable
<ratman> sip pero bue lo peor es instalar
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, a mi me dio un par de errores en la instalacion 
<CarlosNeyPastor> termine actualizando los que tenia instalados
<ratman> je
<lunatiCC0> las cosas q hay q leer en una lista de correo
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-25
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, bienvenido, por mas que estes aca tu vida es .... mejor ni lo digo.... que disfrutes :P
<virusuy> jajajajaj
<virusuy> hola PabloRubianes 
<virusuy> bienvenido al canal
<virusuy> espero que .. tah, no espero nada
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<Guest30872> hola
<ceso> Hola hay alguien on?
<ceso> tengo una consulta
<ceso> bueno, emm, djeo el mensaje, ya regreso, 
<ceso> Se puede formatear el disco con ubuntu en NTFS LENTO, OSEA NORMAL ? En caso de poderse, nose una vez finalizada la instalaciónde ubuntu
<ceso> se puede actualizar la misma a la versión mas reciente? 
<ceso> la version que tengo es 9.10 , puedo pasar esta version a la ultima? 
<ceso> o es mejor directamente, instalar la ultima, sin tener que actualizar?
<ceso> T_T
<ceso> holaa
<ceso> hay alguien
<ceso> ?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-18
<pcapeluto> eduardor, como anda?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-19
<ratman> nas
<EduardoR> Que tal??? 
<EduardoR> Hay que hacer algo con onda para el nuevo aviso del chat de lunes
<EduardoR> que les parece hacer, PabloRubianes , ratman ?
<ratman> sip
<ratman> pero me gustaria ver si podemos tomar unas cervezas
<ratman> jej
<EduardoR> También está bueno!
<swapuruguay> buenos días como están? tengo una consulta sobre la instalación de ubuntu 12.10 con windows 8
<EduardoR> adelante
<EduardoR> bienvenido swap
<swapuruguay> disculpa estaba al teléfono
<swapuruguay> el problema es que intento instalar ubuntu junto a win8 y no me detecta la instalación de win8
<swapuruguay> se supone que me tiene que dar la opción de instalar junto a windows 8 pero no aparece esta opción
<swapuruguay> Hola, Eduardo hoy se me complicó en el teléfono
<swapuruguay> puedo hacerte la consulta?
<swapuruguay> o a cualquier compañero que me pueda echar una mano con la instalación de ubuntu 12.10 junto a w8
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-20
<pcapeluto> EduardoR, como le va?
<EduardoR> o.O
<EduardoR> Vive!!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola pcapeluto ¿cómo estas?
<pcapeluto> Como andan?
<EduardoR> para mi que se había ido a vivir con Tron
<EduardoR> todo bien?
<pcapeluto> Ja
<EduardoR> como anda de salud?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, pcapeluto EduardoR \o
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola SergioMeneses , como estas?
<pcapeluto> Llevándola... como se puede
<SergioMeneses> bien bien por aca mirando unos bugs 
<pcapeluto> Che.. me enteré que Stallman odia Ubuntu ahora...
<EduardoR> si, y estoy intentando que la organizacion se declare "FLISOL sin exclusiones
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, siempre ha sido asi jaja
<EduardoR> estás en la lista flisol montevideo?
<pcapeluto> Debo estar, pero no he recuperado claves aún así que no tengo acceso a un monton de lados
<pcapeluto> Recién ahora me hice de una computadora como para poder ver lo que tengo
<EduardoR> ok, te cuento. Casi no se hace, Adrián se puso las pilas y lo intentará hacer en UTU buceo
<pcapeluto> cuando es?
<EduardoR> es muy extraño, pero todos los que organizamos una vez, no queremos hacer nada de nada
<pcapeluto> pero que pasó? había un montón de gente organizando
<EduardoR> 27 de abril 2013
<EduardoR> el anterior fue Fedora/Ubuntu
<pcapeluto> ha... tienen algo de tiempo por lo menos
<pcapeluto> Fedora?
<EduardoR> pero la primera reunion no fue nadie
<EduardoR> si, diego daguerre y yo principalmente organizamos el anterior
<EduardoR> Zipitría intentó y no le fue nadie
<pcapeluto> hay líos entre comunidades?
<EduardoR> no
<EduardoR> simplemente no hay gente
<pcapeluto> pah
<EduardoR> es que ubuntu está organizando UbuConLA
<pcapeluto> Algo de eso vi también
<EduardoR> por eso no podemos meternos en otro evento
<EduardoR> no nos da la cabeza
<pcapeluto> parece lido el asunto
<EduardoR> el ubuconla es internacional, vienen del exterior
<pcapeluto> Si si... es lógico que sea así
<EduardoR> son dos días, no uno
<EduardoR> deberían ser como 15 a 25 charlas
<EduardoR> y es el 7 y 08 de junio
<EduardoR> en pleno invierno
<pcapeluto> La pucha
<pcapeluto> Eso tiene que hacerse en Brasil o alguno de los países de más al norte
<EduardoR> entonces estamos a todo trapo haciendo papeleos y en realidad estamos lentos
<EduardoR> es itinerante, el próximo lo hace SergioMeneses en Colombia ;)
<pcapeluto> Mirá que bueno
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, lo hace Ubuntu-Colombia jaja
<EduardoR> el pasado se hizo en Bs As, si viste las fotos
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuconla.org/
<EduardoR> http://ubuntuone.com/album/4urNz1RUKMj1zoXsiFtjSv
<pcapeluto> Visité el sitio de ubuconla si
<pcapeluto> pero me encontré perdido con la interacción en los portales
<pcapeluto> en el de ubuntu uruuay también
<EduardoR> tenemos varias personas con charlas prometidas, pero nadie concretó 
<EduardoR> es que no se porqué , pero aman las wikis y quieren hacer sitios mezclados con wikis, es un asco
<EduardoR> la gente está usando FB y G+, los CMS tipo Drupal o Wordpress ya fueron
<pcapeluto> La verdad es que no supe donde ir cuando entré... Si no tenés FB o G+ la quedaste ahora entonces?
<EduardoR> el WP de Flisol uruguay, quedó con 4 posts y nadie puso mas nada
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, :OOOO un asco?
 * SergioMeneses borrando a EduardoR de sus contantos
<EduardoR> Rubianes logro un http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=414 que yo no entro
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, pero tenes razon... que se use una sola herramienta
<pcapeluto> jajajajajajaja
<EduardoR> me encantan las wikis
<EduardoR> pero un sitio no puede alternar entre wikis, es un sitio hibrido
<EduardoR> cambia el estilo de una hoja a otra
<EduardoR> en ubuconla, hay un template, luego va a UbuntuOne, luego a una wiki
<pcapeluto> Pah... no che, no me gustaban las wikis y ahora seguro que me gustan menos
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, jajajaja
<EduardoR> el site de ubuconla en 3 páginas está en 3 dominios distintos
<pcapeluto> SergioMeneses, tal cual... jamás me llevé con esas cosas
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, pues si
<EduardoR> en la wiki se arma entre varios, pero luego un texto se vuelve oficial y pasa a una página estática
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, esa es la idea :D
 * SergioMeneses no pudo estar en la ultima reunion de la ubucon-uy :S
<pcapeluto> Bien, pero eso ya es otra cosa....
<EduardoR> es que los vagos que hacemos la página, no terminamos de pasar los datos al Template
<pcapeluto> Usar una Wiki como Web principal me parece raro
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, jajaja eso es cierto
<SergioMeneses> xD
<EduardoR> pero cuando lo quise hacer, me pidieron que lo dejara así
<pcapeluto> Jajajajajjaj
<SergioMeneses> plop
 * SergioMeneses a lo condorito jaja
<EduardoR> ahora quiero hacer varias páginas sobre el lugar de ubuconla, la FArq, como llegar , tambien la historia del evento...
<pcapeluto> tal cual
<EduardoR> +1 condorito ;)
<EduardoR> pero el diseñador no previó que tuviera un menu...
<EduardoR> PLOP!
<pcapeluto> bien eso che...
<pcapeluto> pah... que lo tiró, cambió todo
<EduardoR> asi que Rubianes tendrá que alterar el diseño para ponerle un menu, porque sino el site solo tiene home
<pcapeluto> Si, el home y los enlaces a las redes sociales
<pcapeluto> pero ya vi varios portales así
<EduardoR> el tema que porque no sabían que otra página hacerle, no pensaban ponerle menu, WRONG!!!!
<EduardoR> justo ayer terminé el editor de imagenes del site ubuntu-uy, hace unos meses estaba el administrador  de novedades
<pcapeluto> Me pareció como que se perdió un poco el concepto de un sitio de la comunidad, antes tenías todo en un solo sitio, ahora lo tenés desparramado en vairas herramientas
<EduardoR> exacto, pero nadie se registra en un sitio de aquellos, todos quieren FB o G+, perdimos a la gente y ganamos otra
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, EduardoR hay q documentar el maquetado del sitio en launchpad
<SergioMeneses> para eso esta alli
<SergioMeneses> usen los blueprints
<pcapeluto> ufff launchpad, esa es otra
<pcapeluto> YA NO TENGO KARMAAAAAAA
<EduardoR> tengo una discución muy personal con Rubianes, pero es que no logro volver atrás una version en LP, asi que no entiendo para que sirve
<EduardoR> jajaja, sin karma no te queremos :P
<pcapeluto> jajajjajaja
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> yo tengo como 1050
<SergioMeneses> antes tenia como 2mil pero dure todo diciembre mirando al techo
<pcapeluto> Pah... yo tenía pila.... cuando encuentre la manera de hacerlo me logueo y entro a subir cosas
<pcapeluto> probé un poco con las WebApps
<pcapeluto> de Unity
<EduardoR> se perdieron y no logramos encontrarlas mas
<EduardoR> no se si unity sigue funcionando igual...
<EduardoR> ahora hay editores
<EduardoR> pero yo sigo anti-unity
<pcapeluto> que usas? 
<EduardoR> en realidad uso gnome classic en 12.04
<SergioMeneses> neh
<EduardoR> pero está medio roto, no es el de 10.04
<SergioMeneses> yo uso unity con ubuntu12.10
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<pcapeluto> claro-... yo lo había dejado de usar antes que saliera el Shell
<EduardoR> yo no vuelvo a usar no-LTS
<EduardoR> tuve muchos clientes que que tuvieron problemas porque se le vencvieron, no eran gente de ponerle algo que durara tan poco
<pcapeluto> jajaja y ahora que dura 9 meses!!!!
<EduardoR> me echaron en cara que era como XP, sin virus, pero había que reinstalar cada 2 años
<EduardoR> es que proponen algo tipo rolling
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, eso si
<EduardoR> por eso ahora solo instalo LTS 
<SergioMeneses> y ahora q las no-lts tendran solo soporte por 9 meses
<EduardoR> hoy leía eso!
<EduardoR> es una propuesta, pero me imagino que es lógico
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, eso es una de los cosas post-uds
<EduardoR> los repos deben pesar un disparate
<EduardoR> habíamos calculado 500GB
<pcapeluto> A mi me parece bien, yo me instalé el otro día el 13.04 acá
<EduardoR> Ubuntu ya no es una distro para nerd que experimentan distros y la tiran y prueban otra
<EduardoR> es para laburar, y eso no puede estar cambiando todo el tiempo, ni tener errores tontos
<EduardoR> las instalmos en las oficinas y en escuelas, no es mas una distro en experimentación
<EduardoR> tien eque ser estable
<EduardoR> ahora que podemos convencer gerentes, es terrible que te falle el escritorio de gnome porqu se pelearon entre gtk2 y gtk3 
<pcapeluto> Ta, pero lo de GTK2 y 3 ya es viejo MAAAAL
<EduardoR> o que escuchen que Stallman dice que no es segura porque tiene spyware
<pcapeluto> De todas maneras los LTS van a seguir estando
<pcapeluto> Pah... lo de Stallman es lamentable
<pcapeluto> Pero ya hace años que está Gaga
<EduardoR> que mejoren las librerías que quieran, pero mantengan continuidad
<EduardoR> lo dijo Linus, las interfases "no se tocan"
<EduardoR> primero que ande todo lo viejo, luego lo mejoramos
<EduardoR> mi problema con unity, es con la memoria que usa el dash o el motor de conocimiento
<EduardoR> si copio un respaldo de otra persona en mi máquina, que no se ponga a analizar los metadatos de 100.000 archivos que entran y salen.
<EduardoR> creo que ya encontré como limitar el analizador
<EduardoR> se que ahora se puede
<EduardoR> bueno, entonces pensás volver al ruedo?
<pcapeluto> Ni idea de eso
<pcapeluto> Probablemente vuelva, pero no me puedo hacer el loco
<pcapeluto> por recomendación médica
<pcapeluto> así que ya no va a ser lo mismo
<EduardoR> Yo tengo una novia que tampoco me deja hacerme el loco :P
<pcapeluto> Jajajjaja
<pcapeluto> Tengo que conseguir una PC que ande 
<pcapeluto> Esta la tengo que golpear para que agarrecarga
<EduardoR> enpezar de a poquito
<pcapeluto> así que ni eso
<pcapeluto> Tengo que recuperar los logins, no tengo nada, ya te digo al Launchpad me costó un huevo entrarle
<EduardoR> si recuperás las cuentas de mail, recuperar contraseñas es posible
<EduardoR> pero es porque no recordás contraseñas o por lo calamitosa de la máquina
<pcapeluto> Una mezcla de todo, lo principal son las claves
<pcapeluto> Hasta el correo quedó en banda, al punto que por intentos fallidos me bloquearon jajajja
<EduardoR> las malditas preguntas secretas. que mierda!
<pcapeluto> Después veo, yo tenía todo en una agenda
<pcapeluto> así que en cuanto la encuentre entro
<EduardoR> dale tranquilo
<pcapeluto> Bueno, te dejo que no me queda batería
<pcapeluto> y ya no carga esto
<pcapeluto> nos vemos
<EduardoR> varios sistemas tienen recuperacion basado en gente que te aprueba que te conoce
<EduardoR> eso es una buena
<pcapeluto> Gmail tiene eso?
<EduardoR> dale estamos en contacto
<EduardoR> si, podés dar 3 mails de amigos
<pcapeluto> La maldita costumbre mía de tener una clave para cada cuenta....
<EduardoR> jajajaj
<pcapeluto> A bien, me fijo entonces
<pcapeluto> hasta luego...
<EduardoR> yo tambien y si no fuera que esta grabada...
<EduardoR> y las pierdo tambien
<EduardoR> bienvenido de nuevo1
<pcapeluto> Dale, gracias
<AdolfoUby> Buenas
<AdolfosWeb> buenas
<AdolfosWeb> hay alguien?
<AdolfosWeb> info
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-21
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola a todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> esperamos un poco mas a que llegue mas gente para comenzar con la reunión...
<SergioMeneses> don CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> cómo estas SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, bien bien por aca haciendo papeles
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno... la vida q nos toca jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja, yo ando complicado con mi celular que no prende
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy bajando el firmware para instalarlo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> en caso que no funcione garantia
<CarlosNeyPastor> je
<CarlosNeyPastor> somos pocos para arrancar la reunion hoy
<CarlosNeyPastor> soy como la mala suerte
<CarlosNeyPastor> me conecto y no viene nadie
<CarlosNeyPastor> jej
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, hoy es de la ubucon cierto?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si es hoy 
 * SergioMeneses tiene reuniones casi todos los dias
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero somos muy pocos
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, esperemos un momento a ver
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, aunque ya es medio tarde 
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, eso si
<SergioMeneses> arto
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, hay llego BartOC3_ pero igual necesitamos mas gente de uy
<BartOC3_> Buenas noches CarlosNeyPastor SergioMeneses
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas noches BartOC3_ 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<BartOC3_> Bien CarlosNeyPastor llegando a casa despues de mucho trabajo
<CarlosNeyPastor> paahh hoy para mi tambien fue un dia complicado en el trabajo
<CarlosNeyPastor> se hacen largos los dias aveces
<BartOC3_> ufff
<CarlosNeyPastor> aparte aca fue un dia de lluvia 
<CarlosNeyPastor> que complica un poco mas las cosas
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, a mi me da sueño cuando llueve
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> no se imagina la tortura q es madrugar con lluvia
<BartOC3_> cuando llueve no da ganas de salir...
<SergioMeneses> llego ratman 
<SergioMeneses> pero falta Pablo!
<CarlosNeyPastor> pablo me aviso que iba a estar complicado
<CarlosNeyPastor> mando los nuevos banners por mal
<CarlosNeyPastor> mail
<BartOC3_> Por donde los mando?? 
<BartOC3_> a q lista ?
<danielmato> hola, mil disculpas por la hora
<CarlosNeyPastor> los mando a unimix
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, yo no los he visto
<CarlosNeyPastor> en minutos lo  envio a la lista
<BartOC3_> CarlosNeyPastor seria bueno q lo enviaran por la lista de correo de ubuconla
<CarlosNeyPastor> a esa lo voy a enviar
<CarlosNeyPastor> me ausento unos mmomentos y regreso e breve
<BartOC3_> quedo a la espera
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, danielmato ratman BartOC3_ esto como q no se compuso :S
<BartOC3_> +1 SergioMeneses ...
<danielmato> hola SergioMeneses 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-22
<ubuntero> F
<CarlosNeyPastor> G
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola ubuntero 
<ubuntero> Hola, estoy probando el irc desde android, un ovolo
<ubuntero> Como va todo?
<ubuntero> Alguna novedad de flisol?
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, te puede decir si hay novedades
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola EduardoR, me pregunta ubuntero sin hay novedades de flisol?
<EduardoR> hola hola
<EduardoR> si, claro.
<EduardoR> se hace en utu buceo
<CarlosNeyPastor> en que fecha?
<EduardoR> flisol.info, 
<EduardoR> creo que 27 de abril
<ubuntero> Perdon soy pcapeluto desde el celular, como andan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa doctor capeluto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> que alegria verlo de nuevo por aca
<EduardoR> bien ahí!
<EduardoR> recuerde /nick pcapeluto 
<EduardoR> desde la web?
 * EduardoR obvio, por eso 
 * EduardoR es ubuntero
<EduardoR> la web antes tenía los comandos básicos
<ubuntero> No, con una app, pero no sabia si se ppnia en ese kugar, ahira lo arreglo
<ubuntero> Es horrible esto jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<EduardoR> ajjaja
<EduardoR> yo intente en un nokia c5 y no pude
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo desisti de usar el celular para conectarme a los chats y sistemas de mensajeria
<EduardoR> es mi proximo celu, tengoque pasar el chip y tirar el Sony Erricsson
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuando eran con teclado todavia pero ahora que uso tactil me desespera
<EduardoR> se te cocina el cerebro en abreviar y pensar que decir, jejeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> ajja si 
<pcapeluto> Listo
<CarlosNeyPastor> y si es muy fluida la charla no sabes que decir, estas terminando de escribir algo y cambiaron de tema
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora mejoro
<pcapeluto> Maldito S4
<CarlosNeyPastor> pcapeluto: no te deja confirutatlo para que te loguee automaricamnte con usuario y contraseña
<pcapeluto> No lo vi, tengo que revisar bien
<pcapeluto> Debe tener algo
<EduardoR> el que está a cargo de flisol mvd es Adrián, estuvo en el evento del CDI
<EduardoR> y en el paof fue el que se movió por las camisetas nefras con naranja
<EduardoR> *negras
<pcapeluto> Hay gente? Arreglaron lo de stallman?
<EduardoR> con el logo de flisol
<EduardoR> hoy preguntaron eso en la lista
<EduardoR> están todos de acuerdo que lo que dice stallman , tiene un límite
<EduardoR> y no es razonable
<EduardoR> ubuntu uy está invitado como siempre
<EduardoR> tendremos stand seguro
<EduardoR> eduardo martinez estará en instalaciones
<EduardoR> Mauricio y no se si alguien mas
<EduardoR> yo quiero hacer otra cosa
<EduardoR> otra vez en instalaciones me tiene podrido
<pcapeluto> Y charlas?
<EduardoR> quiero ver las charlas, joder en el stand :)
<EduardoR> seguro que faltan, pero pocas
<EduardoR> hay pocas y no se calientan
<EduardoR> lo que es triste que no nos movimos por lo del pedido de interes nacional de ubuconla
<EduardoR> ya debimos haberlo tenido en trámite
<EduardoR> pedi 3 pavadas y nadie se movio
<pcapeluto> Pero no hay tirmpo aun?
<EduardoR> hay tiempo, pero es un trámite de mierda, pero hay que hacerlo
<EduardoR> pedi datos de eventos anteriores para tener una historia, para antecedentes
<EduardoR> al final, los encontraba en google
<EduardoR> alguien que no responde mucho es asterismo...
<EduardoR> así ya tendríamos la charla que nos falta de estronomía como en 10.04 ;)
<EduardoR> De lanzamiento 13.04 ni hablamos, tampoco
<pcapeluto> Es una pena eso
<EduardoR> mañana se reunen en burguer king, no?
<EduardoR> yo no puedo, 
<pcapeluto> Ni idea, en cual burger
<EduardoR> burger king de 18 y ejido  . 21.30 
<pcapeluto> ?
<EduardoR> rubianes, mato y carlos, no?
<EduardoR> es de organizacion, deberías estar
<EduardoR> y ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, mañana nos reuniomos en BurguerKing
<CarlosNeyPastor> Vas pcapeluto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> es en el de 18 y ejido a las 21:30
<pcapeluto> No puedo
<pcapeluto> Me encantaria ademas la ubuconla tiene linda pinta
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, la verdad que UbuConLA esta prometiendo
<pcapeluto> Justo rubianes vio la webapp para unity de la ubuconla
<EduardoR> Si doy alguna charla, en flisol, será para probarme para ubuconla
<EduardoR> la charla que di en CDI, era una locura de cosas entreveradas
<asterismo> EduardoR
<asterismo> como andas
<asterismo> como andan gente
<asterismo> no respondo mucho, tengo el IRC abierto para leer algo cuando puedo...
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola asterismo 
<asterismo> hola carlos
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, poniendome al dia con unos correos y leyendo un poco de consultas en launchpad a ver si puedo ayudar
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-24
<magu42_> XXXXXXX
<magu42_> XXXXXXX
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-17
<magu42> dom mar 16 22:53:49 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-19
<ubunteroAsus> hola,
<ubunteroAsus> tengo una duda de como configurar la backlight en una ASUS con ubuntu 13.10
<ratman> holas
<ubuntero> no vi si alguien respondio :D
<ubuntero> que fue lo ultimo que se dijo?
<ratman> holas
<ratman> :)
<ratman> cual era la pregunta 
<ratman> porque recien entre
<ubuntero> ah
<ubuntero> tengo una ASUS G75V
<ubuntero> con ubuntu 13.10
<ubuntero> pero no me funciona el brillo
<ubuntero> ni las teclas de funcion del teclado que controlan el brillo naturalmente
<ubuntero> ya probe varias cosas de los foros y no camina 
<ubuntero> por lo que el brillo esta al mango y me rompe los ojos.
<ratman> el brillo 
<ubuntero> "backlight"
<ubuntero> del monitor
<ratman> me mando un mail y lo investigo 
<ratman> la verdad no puedo date una respuesta ahora
<ubuntero> igual no te preocupes
<ubuntero> sigo investigando
<ubuntero> y preguntando en foros por ahi.
<ratman> mi mail es ratman26 at gmail punto com 
<ubuntero> dale, gracias
<ratman> na no problem a veces 2 buscando 
<ratman> se puede llegar
<ubuntero> sigo buscando y si no resuelvo te rompo los cocos
<ratman> no problem 
<ubuntero> gracias y saludos
<ratman> idem 
<ubuntero_> Hola
<ratman> hola
<ubuntero_> Entre acá porque pensé que podría hacer una pregunta
<ubuntero_> El caso es que windows 7 me está andando horrible así que opte por instalarle ubuntu a mi compu. Pero me gustaría saber si la versión desktop sirve para mi laptop.
<ratman> lo de la asus
<ratman> ubuntero_, 
<ratman> que laptop es
<ratman> maso menos
<ratman> para tener una idea
<ratman> del equipo 
<ubuntero_> mi compu es una Inspiron 5423
<ratman> una ultra biik
<ratman> book
<ubuntero_> si
<ubuntero_> osea, no dudo que le ande. Pero como es versión "desktop" solo supuse que era para una computadora de escritorio
<ubuntero_> ya que no encuentro versión "portátil" o algo asi....
<ratman> sip es l misma para un laptop que un pc
<ratman> la separacion esta en desktop y server
<ratman> principalmente
<ratman> un i3
<ratman> si es como mi laptop 
<ratman> ejej
<ratman> pero bueno la mia no es dell
<ubuntero_> la mía es i5
<ubuntero_> ok.. entonces descargo una de las versiones..
<ratman> a si 
<ratman> acao de ver vi mal 
<ratman> baja la de 64 bit 
<ratman> desktop de 64
<ubuntero_> ok
<ratman> dudas sobre las versiones
<ratman> ?
<ubuntero_> no se si descargar la 12.04.4 LTS
<ubuntero_> o la 13.10
<ratman> lte comento 
<ratman> la 12:04 tiene un soporte de 5 a;os de actualizacioens
<ratman> ye so 
<ratman> la 13.10 
<ratman> son 9 meses
<ubuntero_> mmm
<ratman> son como versiones intermedias
<ubuntero_> Y entonces porque alguién eligiería la 13:10..
<ratman> viene con mejoras
<ratman> y lo que haces es luego ir a la proxima 
<ratman> como que saltas de version 
<ratman> ahora el mes que viene
<ratman> sale la 14.04
<ratman> que es LTS
<ubuntero_> y la 12.04 no se actualiza?
<ratman> osea que el soporte durara 5 a;おs
<ratman> la 12 04 si 
<ratman> pero algunas cosas quedan en la estable
<ratman> osea si se cambia el unity y el cambio le afectaria no se pondria para la 12
<ratman> pero si los cambios irian 
<ratman> , si bien algunos de ellos estan en la 14.04
<ratman> el tema es que las LTS duran 5 años
<ubuntero_> ok
<ubuntero_> pero eso de que "dura 5 años" que quiere decir..
<ratman> las otras 9 meses y vas como actualizando versiones
<ubuntero_> que luego de 5 años no se actualiza más?
<ratman> que recives actualizaciones
<ratman> durante ese tiempo 
<ubuntero_> ah.. ahora si
<ratman> de seguridad y paquetes
<ratman> nuevo firefox
<ratman> ofimatica
<ratman> y eso 
<ubuntero_> ok
<ubuntero_> por cierto...
<ratman> en la 13.10 pasados los 9 meses ya no recive las mismas
<ubuntero_> se me esta descargando el .iso..
<ubuntero_> claro..
<ratman> si te baja un iso 
<ubuntero_> el.iso lo puedo hacer leer desde el pendrive?
<ubuntero_> o desde un disco duro?
<ratman> lo grabas en un dvd
<ubuntero_> porque yo antes lo que hacía era quemarlo en un dvd
<ubuntero_> pero no tengo dvd hehe
<ratman> o puedes hacerlo desde pendrive
<ubuntero_> desde un disco duro se puede?
<ratman> umm
<ratman> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ratman> esto es como crear un pendrive con la imagen 
<ratman> desde un windows que creo es lo que tienes ahora
<ubuntero_> si
<ubuntero_> osea que lo corro desde windows mismo
<ratman> con eso 
<ratman> crea un pendrive 
<ratman> con el iso 
<ratman> inicias el laptop desde el pendrive
<ratman> y ahi te arrancara linux
<ubuntero_> ok
<ubuntero_> genial ;)
<ratman> de ahi puedes
<ratman> mirar como va
<ubuntero_> haré eso
<ratman> y en escritorio 
<ratman> ha un icono con instalar
<ratman> el instalador es capaz de redimencionar el dosco 
<ratman> si queieres mantener el otro sistema
<ubuntero_> ratman
<ratman> igualmente como todo, siempre es recomendable hacer un respaldo 
<ubuntero_> no quiero mantanerlo, anda horrible
<ratman> ok, pero uno debe decir todo 
<ubuntero_> tengo una versión anterior de ubuntu
<ratman> sino uno peca por faltar datos
<ubuntero_> porque hace un tiempo yo lo use
<ratman> y no quiero que me peguen 
<ratman> ya estoy viejo 
<ratman> jeje
<ubuntero_> jeje
<ubuntero_> ratman, si instalo una versión anterior.. se me actualiza a la 12:04 LTS?
<ratman> umm no se ahora, ya que la anterior no deben estar en soporte
<ubuntero_> mmm
<ubuntero_> me voy a fijar bien cual es
<ubuntero_> creo que era la 11. algo
<ubuntero_> o 10.algo
<ratman> no creo 
<ubuntero_> no fue hace mucho
<ratman> las 11.no son lts
<ratman> por lo que no duran tanto
<ubuntero_> que quieren decir esas siglas?
<ratman> Long Term Support
<ubuntero_> ok..
<ubuntero_> ya descubri cual tengo
<ubuntero_> tengo la 11.04
<ratman> con un pendrive de 2g y preparandolo lo haces en una pasada
<ratman> luego puedes preparte con otros programas pendrives con los que puedes tener instaldores de varias versiones
<ubuntero_> mm ...
<ubuntero_> perdí mi pendrive de 4 gb D:
<ubuntero_> solo tengo un disco duro y un pendrive de 1 gb
<ratman> no se si entre en uno de 1 giga
<ubuntero_> voy a probar grabar el ubuntu
<ubuntero_> arriba de un dvd viejo
<ubuntero_> Bueno, muchas gracias ratman
<ratman> dale
<ratman> y cualqueir
<ratman> cosa ando pr aqui 
<ratman> aunque a veces no respondo 
<ratman> hasta que no me nombrab 
<ratman> di ratman 
<ratman> y ahi me doy cuenta que me llaman
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-20
<ubuntero_trinida> Hola sala como estan
<ubuntero_trinida> solicito informacion donde puedo bajar algun soft. para usar con pulsadores y se pueda visualizar en un monitor lcd numeros
<ubuntero_trinida> o sea un llamador electronico
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> ubuntero_trinida: no tengo idea de ninguno
<ubuntero_trinida> ok muchas gracias por contestar
<PabloRubianes> si queres manda un mail a la lista de correo, por si sabemos algo 
<PabloRubianes> capaz que alguno otro sabe
<PabloRubianes> este horario es medio complicado por chat porque la gente esta laburando
<PabloRubianes> ubuntero_trinida: en la web www.ubuntu.org.uy estan todos los links en el grupo de facebook tambien hay pila de gente
<ratman_> holas
<naudy> saludos
<naudy> o/
<PabloRubianes> hola naudy 
<naudy> saludos PabloRubianes  ratman_  EduardoR 
<naudy> por estos lados cuando son las 10:50am una mañana soleada y unos 33C  ( para escaparse a la playa) lol 
<EduardoR> Hola a todos
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-21
<ubuntero> Hola! Ubunteros uruguayos! :)
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-22
<nico_> hola soy nuevo me gustaria saber si alguien sabe como hago para que funcione un modem E173s HUAWEI con ubuntu 13.10
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-16
<magu42> .
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-17
<magu42> .
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-18
<magu42> .
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-19
<magu42> -
<barbanegra> buenas
<barbanegra> cuando voy a http://www.ubuntu.org.uy
<barbanegra> me tira error
<barbanegra> Forbidden
<barbanegra> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<barbanegra> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<barbanegra> cuando entro a este canal me dice
<barbanegra> [19/03/15 14:12:49] *** URL del canal: http://www.ubuntu.org.uy
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-20
<sud0> buenos días, CarlosNeyPastorR
<sud0> tanto tiempo
<victortyau> @barbanegra
<barbanegra> hola
<victortyau> montevideo libre todavia existe?
<barbanegra> en el recuerdo y el corazon de la gente
<victortyau> ok entiendo
<victortyau> y este chico llamado ismael luceno?
<barbanegra> esta conmigo en #hackspace-uy
<victortyau> mira
<barbanegra> ahora mismo estaba chateando con el
<victortyau> ah ok
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-21
<magu42> .
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-22
<magu42> holas
<magu42> chaus
#ubuntu-uy 2016-03-22
<Naudy> saludos
<Naudy> PabloRubianes 
<Naudy> o/
